#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  "De vele Bijbel versies"!!!!

## selima.el.adel

De vele Bijbel versies!!!!

Maar eerst het standpunt van de Moslims

Wanneer een moslim zijn standpunten bewijst vanuit de Heilige Schrift van de christenen, en wanneer de gelovige christen zelfs met de professionele Priester, dominee, predikant de argumenten niet kan weerleggen, is er altijd de onvermijdelijke christelijke ontwijking: Accepteert u de Bijbel als Gods Woord? 
Op het eerste gezicht lijkt het een makkelijke vraag, maar een simpele Ja of Nee kunnen niet als antwoord gegeven worden. Kijk, je moet eerst een je standpunt uitleggen, maar de christen zal je de gelegenheid niet geven. Hij wordt ongeduldig. Geef antwoord; Ja of nee! Dringt hij aan. De Joden deden 2000 jaar geleden hetzelfde met sa (Jezus), maar het verschil was dat hij wonderbaarlijk genoeg niet in een dwangbuis werd gestopt, zoals vandaag de dag het geval is! De lezer van de Bijbel zal er meteen mee instemmen dat de dingen niet altijd ofwel zwart of wit zijn. Tussen deze twee tinten zijn er verschillende tinten grijs. Als je Ja zegt op zijn vraag, dan zou dat betekenen dat je bereid bent alles te slikken, het haakje, de lijn en het zinkloodje, van Genesis tot Openbaringen van zijn Bijbel.
Als je antwoord geeft met een Nee, maakt hij zich heel vlug los van de feiten die je gepresenteerd hebt, en verzamelt steun van zijn medegelovigen met:Zie je wel, deze man/ vrouw gelooft niet in de Bijbel! Welk een recht heeft hij/ zij dan om zijn / haar zaak uiteen te zetten vanuit ons Boek? 
Met een waterslangachtige salto berust hij er tevreden op dat hij op een veilige manier de kwestie heeft ontweken.
Wat staat de Moeballigh te doen? Hij had zijn standpunt ten opzichte van de Bijbel moeten uitleggen, zoals hij behoort te doen!!!

Wij Moslims aarzelen niet toe te geven dat er drie verschillende soorten getuigenissen staan in de Bijbel, die herkenbaar zijn zonder daar voor opgeleid te hoeven zijn, deze drie soorten zijn

1. Je zult in staat zijn in de bijbel te herkennen wat zou kunnen worden omschreven als Het Woord van God.
2. Je zult ook in staat zijn waar te nemen wat kan worden omschreven als Woorden van een Profeet van God:
3. En je zult zonder twijfel zien dat het grootste deel van de Bijbel bestaat uit de verslagen van ooggetuigen of oorgetuigen, of personen die het opschrijven van wat ze anderen hebben horen zeggen. Dit zijn aldus de, Woorden van een geschiedschrijver. Je hoeft niet te zoeken naar voorbeelden van deze verschillende soorten van getuigenissen in de Bijbel. De rest van het volgende geschrevene zal de stelling kristal helder maken.

Het eerste type: 
A) Een Profeet zal Ik verwekken uit het midden van hun broederen, zoals gij zijt, Ik zal mijn woorden in zijn mond leggen, en hij zal alles tot hen zeggen wat Ik hem gebied. (Deuteronomium 18:18)
B) Ik, Ik ben de Here, en buiten Mij is er geen verlosser  (Jesaja 43:11)
C) Wendt u tot Mij en laat u verlossen, alle einden der aarde, want Ik ben God en er is geen ander. (Jesaja 45:22)

Het tweede type:
A) Riep Jezus met luide stem, zeggende: Eli, Eli, lama sabachtani? (Mattes 27:46)
B) Jezus antwoordde: Het eerste is: Hoor, Isral, de Here, onze God, de Here is N (Markus 12:29)
C) En Jezus zeide tot hem: Waarom noemt gij mij goed? Niemand is goed dan God alleen(Markus 10:18)

Zelfs een kind zal kunnen bevestigen dat Jezus riep, Jezus antwoordde en Jezus zeide de woorden zijn van degene aan wie ze worden toegeschreven, d.w.z.: De woorden van een Profeet van Allah.

Het derde type:
En toen hij (Jezus) van verre een vijgenboom zag, die bladeren had, ging hij daarheen om te zien of hij er ook iets aan vinden zou. En erbij gekomen, vond hij er niets aan dan bladeren(Markus 11:13)

Het merendeel van de bijbel bestaat uit verslagen van dit derde soort. Dat zijn de woorden van een derde persoon. Let op de voornaamwoorden. Zij zijn niet de woorden van God of zijn Profeet, maar de woorden van een geschiedschrijver.

Het is voor ons moslims vrij gemakkelijk om de bovengenoemde soorten van verslagen te onderscheiden, omdat wij ze ook hebben in ons eigen geloof. Maar van alle volgelingen van de verschillende religies zijn wij het meest gelukkige op dit punt, en dat is dat de verschillende verslagen in afzonderlijke boeken gevat zijn! Namelijk:

1) Het eerste soort - Het Woord van God - vindt men in een boek genaamd De Heilige Qoraan

2) Het tweede soort - De woorden van de Profeet Mohammed (saws) zijn opgetekend in de Boeken van de overleveringen (Hadith)

3) Verslagen van het derde soort zijn overvloedig aanwezig in verschillende boekdelen van de Islamitische geschiedenis, geschreven door enkele personen van grote eerlijkheid en geleerdheid, de moslims hebben heel bewust de boeken in afzonderlijke boekdelen uit elkaar gehouden.

De moslims houden de drie bovengenoemde soorten verslagen met angstvallige bezorgdheid uit elkaar, in hun juiste gradatie van autoriteit. En hij stelt ze nooit gelijk. 
De Heilige Bijbel bevat aan de andere kant een bonte mengeling van literatuur, die de genante, de smerige en de obscene soorten allemaal onder hetzelfde kaft zet. Kijk maar naar wat Yehiyaayyash bij Islam en Meer bij de topicDe leugens waarin de Joden en conservatieve protestanten geloven. hier over geschreven heeft, en het is nog allemaal waar ook. Incest, overspel, alcohol noem maar op!!
Een christen is gedwongen om gelijkwaardig, spiritueel belang en autoriteit aan al die verslagen te hechten, en komt er dus ongelukkig vanaf in dit opzicht.

Dit was het 1e deel

----------


## selima.el.adel

deel 2

De vele Bijbel versies, 

Het zal nu heel gemakkelijk zijn om een bewering van een christen over zijn Heilige Boek te analyseren.
Laten we eerst ons eigen geloof de Islam aangaande de Boeken van Allah verhelderen voordat we de verscheidene versies nauwkeurig onderzoeken. Wat bedoelen we nu werkelijk wanneer we zeggen dat we geloven in de Taurt, de Zaber, de Indjl en de Qoraan? We weten al dat de Heilige Qoraan het onfeilbare Woord van God is, woord voor woord geopenbaard aan onze Profeet Mohammed (saws), door middel van de aartsengel Djibrl, en op een volmaakte manier behouden en beschermd tegen menselijke vervalsing voor de afgelopen veertienhonderd jaar. Zelfs vijandige critici van de Islam hebben met tegenzin ingestaan voor de zuiverheid van de Heilige Qoraan.
Er is in de wereld waarschijnlijk geen ander boek dat veertien eeuwen met zon zuivere tekst in stand is gebleven als de Qoraan. Dit zijn niet mijn woorden maar de woorden van de criticus Sir William Muir.

De Taurt waar wij moslims in geloven, is niet de Torah van de Joden en de Christenen, alhoewel de woorden, het ene Arabisch, het andere Hebreeuws, hetzelfde zijn. Wij geloven dat wat de Heilige Profeet Mesa tot zijn volk predikte, de openbaring was van de Almachtige God, maar dat Mesa niet de auteur was van deze boeken, zoals aan hem is toegeschreven door de Joden en de Christenen.
Evenzo geloven we dat de Zaber de openbaring was die Allah aan Dawoed (David) heeft gezonden, maar dat de huidige Psalmen die geassocieerd zijn met zijn naam niet die openbaring zijn. De Christenen zelf beweren niet eens dat Dawoed de enige schrijver is van zijn Psalmen.
Hoe zit het met de Indjl?
Indjl betekent Evangelie of het goede nieuws welke Jezus Christus (sa) predikte tijdens zijn korte ambt. De Evangelieschrijvers melden vaak dat Jezus rondtrok en het Evangelie (de Indjl) predikte:

1.	En Jezus ging.en verkondigde het Evangelieen genas alle ziekte en alle kwalen. (Mattes 9:35)
2.	maar ieder die zijn leven zal verliezen om mijnenwil en om des Evangelies wil, die zal het behouden. (Marcus 6:35)
3.	en het Evangelie verkondigde (Lucas 20:1)

Het Evangelie is een veelgebruikt woord, maar welk Evangelie predikte Jezus? Van de 27 boeken van het Nieuwe Testament kan alleen een klein deel worden aangenomen als de woorden van Jezus.
De Christenen scheppen op over de Evangelies volgens St.Mattes, volgens St.Lucas en volgens St.Johannes, maar er is geen enkel Evangelie Volgens (St) Jezus zelf!!
Wij moslims geloven oprecht dat alles wat Christus predikte, van Allah kwam. Dat was de Indjl, het goede nieuws en de leiding van Allah voor de kinderen van Isral.
Tijdens zijn leven heeft Jezus nooit ook maar 1 woord opgeschreven, noch heeft hij iemand daartoe opdracht gegeven. Wat er vandaag de dag voor doorgaat als de Evangelies, zijn in feite de werken van anonieme handen!!
De vraag voor ons is:Accepteren we dat de Bijbel Gods woord is? De vraag wordt echter gesteld in de vorm van en uitdaging. De vraagsteller probeert niet simpelweg verlichting te verkrijgen. De vraag wordt gesteld in de geest van een debat!! Wij hebben elk recht om in een soortgelijke geest te vragen:Over welke bijbel heeft u het?
Waarom, er is maar N Bijbel!!, moppert de vraagsteller.

En als wij dan de Rooms-katholieke Douay versie van de Bijbel in de lucht houden, en we vragen:Accepteert u deze Bijbel als het woord van God? Voor redenen die zij zelf het beste weten, heeft de Catholic Truth Society hun versie van de Bijbel in een erg korte, dikke vorm uitgegeven. Deze versie van de Bijbel is een erg eigenaardige vorm onder de talrijke versies die vandaag de dag op de markt zijn.
De Christelijke vragensteller is verbluft, welke Bijbel is dat?, vraagt hij.
Waarom, ik dacht dat er maar N Bijbel was?, herinner je hem.
J-a, mompelt hij twijfelachtig, maar welke versie is dat?
Waarom, maakt dat iets uit dan? Vraag je hem.
Natuurlijk maakt dat iets uit, en de professionele predikant weet dat het iets uitmaakt. Hij is alleen aan het bluffen met zijn N Bijbel bewering.

De Rooms-katholieke Bijbel is in 1582 uitgegeven in Rheims uit Jeromes Latijnse Omgangstaal, en heruitgegeven in 1609 in Douay. De RKV (Rooms-katholieke versie) is als zodanig de oudste versie die men vandaag de dag nog kan kopen. Ondanks haar ouderdom veroordeelt de hele Protestantse wereld, inclusief de Sektes(een kleinerende titel door de orthodoxen gegeven aan Jehovas getuigen, de zevende daags adventisten en duizend andere sektes en kerkgemeentes waarmee ze niet overweg kunnen), de RKV omdat het zeven extra Boeken bevat waar zij minachtend naar verwijzen als de apocriefen, d.w.z. van twijfelachtige autoriteit. Ondanks de gruwelijke waarschuwing die staat in de Apocalyps, welke het laatste boek in de RKV (door de protestanten de naam Openbaringen gegeven), is geopenbaard.

Indien iemand hieraan toevoegt, God zal hem toevoegen de plagen, die in dit boek beschreven zijn, en indien iemand afneemt van de woorden van het boek dezer Profetie, God zal zijn deel afnemen van het geboomte des levens... (Openbaring 22:18-19)

Maar wie geeft hier iets om! Zij geloven niet echt! De Protestanten hebben dapper zeven hele boeken geschrapt uit hun Boek van God! De Bannelingen zijn: Het boek van Judith, het boek van Tobia, de profetie van Baruch, 1 en 2 Makkabeen, brief van Jeremia, en de toevoegingen bij Danil en Esther en de wijsheid van Salomo (boek der wijsheid).

Sir Winston Churchill heeft wat toepasselijke dingen te zeggen gehad over de geautoriseerde Versie (GV) van de Protestantse Bijbel, welke ook wijd en zijd bekend staat als de King James Versie (KJV)
De geautoriseerde versie van de Bijbel werd in 1611 uitgegeven door de wens en het bevel van zijne Majesteit de koning James de eerste, wiens naam het draagt tot op de dag van vandaag.
De Rooms-katholieken, die geloven dat de Protestanten het Boek van God hebben verminkt, steunen, en steken aan de andere kant toch de Protestantse misdaad aan, door hun bekeerlingen de Geautoriseerde Versie (GV) van de Bijbel aan te laten schaffen, welke de enige Bijbel is die beschikbaar is in zon 1500 talen. Met andere woorden, de Rooms-katholieken melken hun koeien, maar het voederen is overgelaten aan de Protestanten!! De overgrote meerderheid van de Christenen, zowel Katholieken als Protestanten, gebruiken de Geautoriseerde Versie (GV), of The King James Versie (KJV) zoals het ook wel wordt genoemd.
Voor het eerst uitgegeven, zoals Sir Winston zegt, in 1611, en daarna herzien in 1881(RV), en daarna her-herzien en gemoderniseerd als de Revised Standard Version (RSV) in 1952, en daarna weer her-her-herzien in 1971 (nog steeds RSV Genoemd).
Laten we eens kijken welke opinie de Christenheid heeft over deze meest her-her-herziene Bijbel versie, de RSV:
1 De beste versie die in deze huidige eeuw is voortgebracht (Church of England Newspaper).
2 Een volkomen frisse vertaling door geleerden van de hoogste rang. (Times Literary Supplement).
3 De geliefde kenmerken van de geautoriseerde versie, gecombineerd met een nieuwe nauwkeurigheid van vertalen. (Life and Work).
4 De meest nauwkeurige en nauwsluitende weergave van het origineel. (The Times).

De uitgevers zelf (Collins), zeggen in hun aantekeningen op de Bijbel aan het eind van hun productie, op blz. 10:
Deze Bijbel (RVS) is het product van twee-en dertig geleerden, geassisteerd door een adviescomit dat vijftig samenwerkende kerkgenootschappen vertegenwoordigt.
Waarom al dit gebluf?
Om het goedgelovige publiek hun product te laten kopen?
Al deze getuigenissen overtuigen de koper dat hij/ zij op het juiste paard wedt, waarbij de koper nauwelijks in de gaten heeft dat hij/ zij voor de gek wordt gehouden.
Maar hoe zit het met de Geautoriseerde Versie van de Bijbel (GV), de grootste bestseller ter wereld? Deze her-her-herzieners, allemaal goede verkopers, hebben er een paar hele mooie dingen over te zeggen. Op hun inleiding pagina, paragraaf zes van het voorwoord van de RSV lezen we echter:

Deze versie is met goede reden het indrukwekkendste monument van de Engelse Proza genoemd. De herzieners van (dit werk) hebben in 1881 bewondering geuit voor haar eenvoud, haar waardigheid, haar kracht, haar blijde zinswendingende muziek van haar cadans en de toepasselijkheid van haar ritme.
Het maakt zoals geen ander boek, deel uit van de vorming van het persoonlijke karakter en de publieke gewoontes van de Engelsprekende volkeren. We zijn het (boek) een enorme dank verschuldigd.

Kunnen we ons een geweldigere huldebetuiging aan het Boek der Boeken voorstellen dan het bovengenoemde? Ik kan dat in ieder geval niet! Laat de gelovige Christen zich nu wapenen tegen de onaardigste klap van allen van zijn eigen geliefde Advocaten der Religie, want in dezelfde adem zeggen zij:
Toch heeft de King James versie zware gebreken. En, dat deze gebreken zo talrijk en zo ernstig zijn dat herziening vereist is!!
Dit komt recht uit de eerste hand, d.w.z. de Orthodoxe Christelijke geleerden van de hoogste rang. Een andere stoet dokters der Goddelijkheid is nu nodig om een encyclopedie te produceren die de oorzaak van deze zware en ernstige gebreken in hun Heilige Schrift uitlegt, en hun redenen voor waarom ze die hebben verwijderd.


Bron: The Profhet Momammad in The Bible (Sheikh Ahmed Deedat)

----------


## Maarten

Gut, meteen weer vijf sterren voor dit topic... eens even kijken..
Bezwaar tegen die dwangbuis? Nog steeds ontevreden over je positionering in het Maria Paviljoen door Joesoef, neem ik aan?

Enig ook, dat gezeur over die christenen die meteen Ja of Nee willen horen bij de vraag of je de Bijbel accepteert? Ik weet niet wat voor sekte dat precies is, maar wel, dat vele Moslims meteen een plakplaatje Kafir hebben voor iedereen die niet uitdrukkelijk Ja tegen Mohammed zegt! De meeste christenen doen allang niet meer zoiets! En Selima als moslim maar ageren.. hahaha...

De overleveringen uit de bijbel zijn zeer vergelijkbaar met de hadith, en niet met geschiedschrijving, zoals Selima beweert. Uitspraken van Christus werden doorgegeven en opgetekend, net als in de Hadith. En dat is de hoofdzaak van de Bijbel. Ik weet niet wat selima hier weer denkt te prutsen...

De Evangelien zijn inderdaad tamelijk anoniem. En inderdaad verschillen de Bijbelvertalingen en uitgaven. Waarom kan mij dat totaal niet schelen?? Omdat je ze toch allemaal kritisch moet lezen! En dat geldt voor de islamitische werken precies zo! Je moet kunnen leren! Je moet de boodschap er uit kunnen halen! Nou, dat kan met die Bijbel echt prima hoor! En voor alle details moet je scherpe ogen hebben, en goede wetenschappelijke methoden gebruiken. En uiteindelijk is het de jarenlange doorleving, die de echte kennis geeft. 

Al eerder bleek me, dat Selima geen donder van christendom snapt, en die zou er dus niet over moeten schrijven! Die zit enkel af te reageren vanwege al die dingen waar ze in vast gelopen is. Ik heb dat probleem niet! 

Voor mijn part zijn de koran en de Hadith beter, maar mij blijkt nog nergens, dat moslims daarmee betere wijsheid opgedaan hebben. En laten we over de site hier als voorbeeld dan maar liever zwijgen!

Overigens zijn er minstens zoveel Islamitische stromingen, als christelijke sektes, zoals selima die noemt.

Verder heb ik het wel weer gezien! Weer een stukje elitair ogende anti-propaganda, waarmee de Moslims zich weer in de handen kunnen wrijven, wat een rotzooi het bij de christenen moet zijn! Selimas boodschap is: Goh moslims, wat mogen we toch blij zijn dat bij ons moslims alles veel beter is! Een soort volksvermaak, of klucht, waarover de moslims weer zelfgenoegzaam kunnen schuddebuiken...

Wat moet dat hier op een islamsite? En doe toch niet zo belachelijk: Met al het deugdelijke en fraaie, en heldere werk, stikt het in de moslimwereld van de controversen en verschillende opvattingen! Dat zijn er minstens zoveel als bij de christenen, zo niet mer! Schrijf dar maar over! En vooral: Zoek uit wie er in al die gevallen gelijk heeft! Verdiep de zaak maar eens! Dan komen er tenminste behoorlijke antwoorden! Die zie je hier nauwelijks. Ik sta er van te kijken hoe er hier ijselijk gezwegen wordt over al die verschillen en controversen! Fraaie beginselverklaringen, verder komt het hier nooit!

Vijf sterren, mijn God!... De propaganda-machine is weer aan het werk hoor...
Een aantal moslims overleeft gewoon niet, als ze niet de hele dag kunnen gillen, dat ze in alles gelijk hebben..

----------


## Ridouan

Vijf sterren, mijn God!... De propaganda-machine is weer aan het werk hoor... 
Een aantal moslims overleeft gewoon niet, als ze niet de hele dag kunnen gillen, dat ze in alles gelijk hebben..

***
Maarten, geen aanval hoor, maar meen je dit echt serieus ?

Gewoon een eerlijke vraag..........Want dit is echt ranzig.....

----------


## Mara

Ik wil vooral Maarten maar ook andere geinteresseerden twee boeken van (naamsgenoot) Maarten 't Hart aanraden:
* Wie God verlaat heeft niets te vrezen; de schrift betwist
* Wie God verlaat heeft niets te vrezen; de bril van God

Erg interessant ook voor Moslims

----------


## Maarten

Bedankt Mara, voor je verwijzing naar Maarten het Hart. Ik heb het nog niet gelezen. (lijkt me interessant.) Maar over christendom is natuurlijk zat te melden. Hopen kritiek mogelijk.

Maar het heeft natuurlijk geen zin, om voor de ene godsdienst respect op te brengen, om dan de andere enkel de grond in te boren. Ik ben dol op kritiek op christendom. Dat verheldert alleen maar. Maar ik zie er geen reden in, om de hele zaak de prullenbak in te gooien. 

Westerse kritiek op christendom is een verworvenheid, met veel kwaliteit. Maar Islam ontsnapt daar natuurlijk net zo min aan.
Maar wat Selima hier doet, dat vind ik niet eens gezonde kritiek. Wat moet je met zo'n verhaal hier? Ik vind het vooral bar oninteressant voor de kern van het geloof.

Enne.. het grootste probleem, dat zijn niet de boeken, maar de idioterie bij de gelovigen! Wat je die allemaal ziet doen met teksten, man man..

----------


## Al 3arbi

Gut, meteen weer vijf sterren voor dit topic
***Deur in huis, het is Deze Topic niet Dit Topic stomme Turk :grote grijns: 

Bezwaar tegen die dwangbuis? 
***niks met tekst te maken :grote grijns: 

Enig ook, dat gezeur over die christenen die meteen Ja of Nee willen horen bij de vraag of je de Bijbel accepteert? Ik weet niet wat voor sekte dat precies is, maar wel, dat vele Moslims meteen een plakplaatje Kafir hebben voor iedereen die niet!!
***FouHouT, Kafir is een Ongelovige een Christen is een Masihi en een Jood een Lihoudi :grote grijns: (kennelijk is polinco geen goede ifobron :grote grijns: )

De overleveringen uit de bijbel zijn zeer vergelijkbaar met de hadith, en niet met geschiedschrijving, zoals Selima beweert. Uitspraken van Christus werden doorgegeven en opgetekend, net als in de Hadith. En dat is de hoofdzaak van de Bijbel.
***maar hoort de bijbel niet het Woord Gods te zijn??

Vijf sterren, mijn God!... De propaganda-machine is weer aan het werk hoor...
Een aantal moslims overleeft gewoon niet, als ze niet de hele dag kunnen gillen, dat ze in alles gelijk hebben..
***Ach zo zit jij ook in elkaar, anders zou je niet hier rondposten :grote grijns:

----------


## Maarten

Hezbollah, jij hebt die boeken natuurlijk niet gelezen he? 
Mara had het ook over twe boeken, terwijl jij reageert, alsof het er maar een is. Erg precies ben je niet he?
Wat was het probleem? De titels?

Doet me denken aan Salman Rushdi. De hele Arabische- en moslimwereld was al in rep en roer, nog voordat zijn boek "de Duivelsverzen" daar uit kwam! Waarom? Het woord Vers in de titel was hetzelfde als wat voor Koranverzen gebruikt werd! 
De roep om zijn dood was er al, voor mensen het boek gelezen hadden!
En die Fatwa met zijn doodstraf, door khomeini? Zou Khomeini het gelezen hebben? Ik geloof het eigenlijk niet eens... Hij had dat niet meer nodig. De volkswoede kwam hem prima uit!

Krijgen we hier nou een herhaling door Hezbollah?

----------


## Ridouan

Ja Ridouan, ik meen het echt. Ik vind dit weer waanzinnige anti-propaganda voor christendom. Voor een echt begrip van christendom, en voor goede kritiek daar op, moet je gewoon niet bij Selima wezen. Ik lach me echt door hoor: hoe extreem kun je zijn?: 

****
Vind ik van jou ook, jij accepteerd uitleg niet.....En beschuldigt mij meerdere malen van allerlei rotzooi......

Van islam prijst ze voortdurend alles 100% de hemel in, en omzeilt voortdurend alle moeilijker liggende zaken daar in. Je hoeft nog geen kritische opmerking te maken, of de hele batterij van verwensingen komt los. 

*****
Dat is nu bij jou ook zo hier, continue bekritiseer jij hadieths en nu gebeurt t andersom en reageer je zo.....

En van christendom wordt zeer consequent alles de Hel in geprezen, en maakt het niet uit welke oude onzin daarvoor uit de kast gerukt moet worden. Selima slaat gewoon op tilt bij alles wat ze inconsequent vindt, of wat moeilijkheden oplevert.. 

****
Jij ook.......Dat zie je nu wel hoe je haar zwart maakt....

Dit is gewoon niet realistisch! Wat heeft het nou voor zin om van twee geloven, die in elkaars verlengde liggen, of de belangrijkste wortels gemeenschappelijk hebben.., om dan van de ne te proberen tot de kern te komen, en van de andere te proberen, om vanwege de randverschijnselen de hele zaak in de prullenbak te gooien. Ik vind het echt bespottelijk! 

****
Precies, jij stelt vragen aan ons over de bronnen ( de kern ) en accepteerd onze uitleg niet !!!! Dat vind ik bespottelijk !!!! Jij kijkt naar moslim ( randverschijnselen ) en niet de bron c.q kern ( de islam ) !!!!!!!

Beide godsdiensten hebben hun kern en hun rotzooi. 

****
De kern van de islam vind jij rotzooi, fundementalisten, soennieten etc. Mensen die hun lusten en verlangens volgen zijn kritisch en intelligent.....

Wat heeft het nou voor zin, om van de ene de waarachtigheid te bekijken, en van de ander de beerput, om die dan te vergelijken? Islam heeft net zo goed zijn beerputten, en niet een klein beetje..

****
Omdat jij niet verder kijkt dan je neus lang is en alles in jouw eigen fantasie wereldje wilt zien, daarom...

Ik heb respect voor beide godsdiensten, en probeer ze beide in hun waarde te laten. Maar ik ben naar beide kritisch. 

*****
Ik ook....De bijbel is een van onze heilige boeken, maar Maarten welke moet ik nu volgen volgens jou ? Dat zou de discussie eerlijker maken.....Daarom discusseer ik ook niet over de bijbel...Is te vaag; elke keer wordt er een andere druk aangeraden of afgeraden....

Een strijd tussen beiden mag er echt zijn, maar dan moet het wel over vergelijkbare dingen gaan. 

****
Dat kan niet bij jou, jij wilt discusseren vanuit onzekerheid en je eigen wensen c.q gedachten...Terwijl wij in de islam bewijs MOETEN volgen......

Laat ik het maar ronduit zeggen: Selima is voor mij de Joseph Gobbels van de Islam! (de man was PR minister onder dhr. H te D.) Een bescheiden mening, na het lezen van enige honderden van haar inzendingen, en het uitblijven van inhoudelijke reacties op kritiek.

****
Bij jou ook vaak, Yessiyiyah heeft enkele topics geopend....Ik hoorde en zag niets.....

----------


## 2002sara2002

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *Ja Ridouan, ik meen het echt. Ik vind dit weer waanzinnige anti-propaganda voor christendom. Voor een echt begrip van christendom, en voor goede kritiek daar op, moet je gewoon niet bij Selima wezen. Ik lach me echt door hoor: hoe extreem kun je zijn?: 
> 
> ****
> Vind ik van jou ook, jij accepteerd uitleg niet.....En beschuldigt mij meerdere malen van allerlei rotzooi......
> 
> Van islam prijst ze voortdurend alles 100% de hemel in, en omzeilt voortdurend alle moeilijker liggende zaken daar in. Je hoeft nog geen kritische opmerking te maken, of de hele batterij van verwensingen komt los. 
> 
> *****
> ...


precies, wacht ook nog steeds op een reactie van een topic van yessiyiaah, daarom is i weer up die tpic dus Maartentje??? 

of nee hij is zeker alles eff aan het uitzoeken en komt erachter dat hij fout zat  :schok:  hahahaaha no wonder!

zazaak allah gairan ridouan , je hebt die Maartentje weer goed aangepakt.

alaikom eslaam

----------


## 2002sara2002

zazaak gairan hezbollah, die Maartentje die zegt maar wat uit frustratie meskien, hij weet dat ie fout zit komt ie hierzo eff moslims alles en nog wat wijsmaken

GA TOCH EEN HEEL END HEEN maartentje JE WORDT TOCH ALLEEN MAAR GEBOKT MET HARDE FEITEN TERWIJL JIJ ALLEEN MAAR MET SUGGESTIES KOMT EN MET WAT JIJ DENKT ZUS EN WAT JIJ DENKT ZO MEER DAN DIT  :duivel:  BEN JE NIET IN MIJN OGEN !!!!!!!!!

ALAIKOM ESALAAM MOSLIM BROEDERS EN ZUSTERS EN GET OVER IT maartentje

----------


## Maarten

Ridouan, ik ga echt niet reageren, als jij weer eens een totale tekst aan flarden scheurt, zonder op de hele lijn te reageren. Daar heb ik het nou vaak genoeg met je over gehad. Dat is een veredelde vorm van terugzeiken, meer niet.
En over selima ben ik uitgepraat. Ik heb nou honderden van haar dingen gelezen, en vind overduidelijk dat dit misleidende propaganda van een idioot is. En ik ga niet over en nacht ijs voor ik zon scherpe menig heb.
Als jullie vinden, dat de islam dergelijke prietpraat nodig heeft, en zichzelf door middel van leugens en halve waarheden moet sterken, dan mogen jullie dat van mij hlemaal zelf weten! Wie denk je er een plezier mee te doen? Allah?? Hahaha

Verder bekritiseer ik niet zozeer Hadiths, maar wat moslims er mee doen! Jij pikt geen enkele kritiek op een moslim, alsof ze even heilig zijn als de Koran en de Hadith zelf. Dacht je dat je mij er met dat geintje kon inluizen?

En als je het verschil niet ziet tussen hoe selima islam/christendom behandelt, en hoe k dat doe, dan kun jij van een mol nog leren hoe je moet kijken!

Gut, vind ik de kern van de islam rotzooi, terwijl ik in bijna al mijn stukken aangeef, de islam net zo serieus te nemen, als mijn eigen geloof?? Een mol lijkt nog een helderziende vergeleken bij wat jij blijkbaar leest..

En ik klaagde dat selima niet reageerde op de vele kritiek die ik gaf op haar eigen topics. Vele A4tjs, waar geen reactie op komt. En jij vergelijkt dat met topics van Y, die ik niet eens gezien heb, en waar ik ds niet op reageer? Draai, draai, draai, draai!
(overigens heeft Y. werkelijk reacties gehad op lles waarin ze op mij reageerde! Wou je nog wat? Hahaha..)

----------


## selima.el.adel

Quote
En ik klaagde dat selima niet reageerde op de vele kritiek die ik gaf op haar eigen topics. Vele A4tjs, waar geen reactie op komt. En jij vergelijkt dat met topics van Y, die ik niet eens gezien heb, en waar ik ds niet op reageer? Draai, draai, draai, draai! 
(overigens heeft Y. werkelijk reacties gehad op lles waarin ze op mij reageerde! Wou je nog wat? Hahaha..)


***En waarom denk je dat ik niet reageer 

Ik lijdt aan aderverkalking
ik ben de advocaat van de duivel
ik misleid moslims

ik ben de Joseph Gobbels van de islam, de pr minister van H*tler te duitsland

ik zou haram bezig zijn etc etc

Moet ik nog ff verdergaan...........want je hebt nog wel meer beledigende dingen gezegd?

Eerst was Ridouan de sigaar en zocht je ruzie met hem, en nu heb ik het opeens gedaan.

Je bent wel zo zielig dat je niet eens door heb dat ik al deze stukken schrijf, puur en alleen omdat jij voortdurend de islam aanvalt met je eeuwige commentaar en gezeik op alles.(anders zou ik dat nooit gedaan hebben)
Nu ik dat bij jou doe, voortdurend commentaar hebben naar het christendom, voel je je aangevallen, en wat doe je... gaat bleren en janken, ...... weet je ook eens hoe dat voeld als je voortdurend aangevallen wordt, oog om oog tand om tand, staat er toch in jullie Bijbeltje, nu heb je dan een koekje van eigen deeg.
Je bent gewoon zoals op zijn hollands gezegt een aartszeikerd.

En als jij niet normaal kunt discusiren, omdat je uit je vel barst en dan de vreselijkste dingen over me zegt en me zwart loopt te maken, hoef ik ook niet te reageren. Tab Maartentje, zielepiet

van die fundamentaliste (zoals je mij ook al noemt), je ken me persoonlijk blijkbaar hahahaha

----------


## Maarten

OK Hezbollah, het is duidelijk! 
Alleen al vanwege de titel van een boek, heb jij al een oordeel over een boek, plus een grote bek naar je geloofsgenoten daar over, als ware je al deskundig er over!!!

Jullie leren niets van die Rushdi-geschiedenis he?
Ooit iets gelezen van die man? Nee he? 
(Ik ben net weer bezig aan zijn boek "Woede"..)

Zeg ik ergens dat je Maarten het Hart moet lezen? Van mij moet niemand hoor. Ik zeg alleen dat je geen oordeel moet hebben over een inhoud die je niet gezien hebt! Ik zou het ook niet doen. Van dit soort gillende-imam-oproepen krijgt de Islam dus de naam een achterlijke godsdienst te zijn. Wou je dat?

Het doet er dus geen zak toe, of ik die boeken gelezen heb of niet! Ik heb geen oordeel vooraf, en dt telt! Als jij er een Islamitische norm van wil maken, dat het vooroordeel meteen tot ethische waarheid verheven moet worden, be my guest!.. Geen schoolvoorbeeld van de kritische Islamitische geest hoop ik? 
Is islam misschien zo zwak, dat mensen bij voorbaat al beschermd zou moeten tegen iets, wat mgelijk niet netjes zou kunnen zijn? Heb een beetje vertrouwen in mnsen!..

Verder is MhH in nederland werkelijk de enige man geweest, die steevast jarenlang in het openbaar stelling genomen heeft tegen alle uitwassen van het feminisme! Dar is hij vooral van bekend. Dat moet jou toch wel aanspreken!

En over homo's e.a. moet je een beetje voorzichtig zijn. Er blijkt namelijk al, dat die mensen andere lichamelijke eigenschappen hebben, o.a. ook in de hersenstructuur. Alle mensen zijn een schepping van Allah hoor. Er zal ter dege rekening gehouden moeten gaan worden, dat er overgangsvormen tussen mannelijk en vrouwelijk kunnen zijn, of je dat nou leuk vindt of niet. Allah's schepping (tekenen) stelt je voor voldongen feiten hoor! Het kon wel eens zijn dat de scheiding tussen mannelijk en vrouwelijk minder scherp is, dan de simpele mens denkt!
En om die schepping, daar kun jj niet om heen!

Ik moet nog zien, hoe het precies zit met die haram-regels. Een hetero, die aan homoactiviteiten doet, lijkt me net zo pervers, als een die het met kleine jongtjes doet, of de dochter van zijn zuster! Als die regels lijken me te gaan over ongebreidelde seksuele uitspattingen, puur vanuit de drang vanuit de onderbuik! Elke man kent die drang! Daar zijn dus regels tegen! 

Maar hoe het precies zit met degenen die zich echt homo voelen, dat is nog maar de vraag. Je mag van mij best gillen, dat het allemaal even erg is, maar op mij maakt het niet meer indruk dan een jongetje, die zijn schoolboekjes goed gelezen heeft. De echte werkelijkheid, dat is een heel ander verhaal. Dat is iets voor volwassen mensen, die hebben leren zien en begrijpen.

Verder hoor je me niet zeggen, dat homo's geen perverse dingen doen. Af en toe walg ik net zo goed. Ik ben zwaar tegen seksueel geetaleer, en vind ik net als de moslims, dat daar hier minder ruimte voor zou moeten zijn. 

Maar over het homo-zijn zelf, daar is het laatste woord echt nog niet over gezegd.. De waarheid er over is complexer dan het lijkt. Daar zijn hele diepgaande discussies over. En dat gegil van eeuwen over de hele wereld, door mensen die absoluut niets anders kennen dan hun eigen gevoel hier over, daar wordt ik niet koud of warm van! (en ik ben gen homo! Ik hou enkel van waarheid, en daar kan geen gegil tegen op!)

----------


## Maarten

Gut selima, heb jij het "ineens gedaan", schrijf je? Ik haal al manden alles onderuit wat je schrijft! En ik noem je al lang een propagandist, en ik schrijf er telkens weer precies bij waarom!

Kan me niet schelen wie de rotzooi maakt: Christenen, moslim's, Joden, Hundu's, Boeddhisten.. wie een zooitje van de waarheid over dingen maakt, die krijgt om de oren! 
Ken ik de "Waarheid" dan? Nee hoor. Hoeft niet eens. Wat ik namelijk wel kan, is rotzooi herkennen. En wat jij hier aan de moslims over christendom vertelt, dat vind ik rotzooi!

Molentjes en klompen, die hebben we hier hoor. Maar daar leg je een Turk ook niet mee uit hoe Nederland in elkaar zit.

En je snapt geen zak van christendom! Zelfs met de Islam als nieuwe inspiratiebron slaag je er nog niet in om dat christendom met nieuwe ogen te zien. Verschillen christendom en islam nou heel erg? Er zijn vooral veel uitwendige verschillen, maar de kern van de hele boodschap? Veel verschil heb ik nog niet gezien! Voor mij is het vooral "Oude wijn in nieuwe zakken". En vooral de vele problemen zijn vaak precies hetzelfde! 

Vooral de moslims, die niet veel van christendom weten -of erger nog- die christendom denken te kennen uit wat er in de Koran van 1400 jaar geleden staat, die zullen gezien de vele uiterlijke verschillen wel denken, dat het om iets heel anders gaat. Maar ik zie dat niet..

Jij bent de Pim Fortuyn van de site hier!!
De manier waarop jij hier met christendom om gaat, is nog veel erger dan Fortuyn, die de Islam een achterlijke godsdienst noemt!! Maar het verschil is, dat hij net beter wist, en jij wl beter kunt weten! Daarom ben je erger dan Fortuyn!

En dat van Gobbels neem ik ook niet terug! Je bent wel minder erg. Maar niet vel minder erg!!.. Dezelfde soort hetze en halve waarheden. 
Je hebt honderden kritieken gehad. Je hebt er met niet entje behoorlijk iets gedaan. Evenmin kon je oit iets toegeven over wat er niet deugde in de islamitische wereld, terwijl die net zo goed zijn beerputten heeft.

Je bent dus niet kritisch, maar je bent een mooi-weer speler. 
Je laat van de christelijke wereld enkel wat bagger zien, maar over de Islamitische spijker je alles dicht! Jij bent dus een aartspropagandist! En duidelijk gedreven door je haat uit het verleden! Jouw informatie over christenen is enkel een afreageren! En dat onder de vlag van de waarheid der islam??
Ik denk dat de waarheid je vanzelf naar je hol terugdrijft, totdat je inzicht krijgt, en berouw krijgt van wat je doet.

Maar ik ben Allah niet. Ik weet alleen dat het een makkie is, om de rotzooi bij jou op te sporen. Dat heb ik je nou een paar keer laten zien. En als je daar niets mee doet? Go Your Gang!...

----------


## selima.el.adel

> _Geplaatst door Maarten_ 
> *
> Gut selima, heb jij het "ineens gedaan", schrijf je? Ik haal al manden alles onderuit wat je schrijft! En ik noem je al lang een propagandist, en ik schrijf er telkens weer precies bij waarom!
> 
> ****hahahaha waar dan, laat me niet lachen, ik ben pas sinds kort weer hier terug bij maroc, ben maanden weggeweest hahahaha 
> leugen nummer 1
> 
> Kan me niet schelen wie de rotzooi maakt: Christenen, moslim's, Joden, Hundu's, Boeddhisten.. wie een zooitje van de waarheid over dingen maakt, die krijgt om de oren! 
> 
> ...


DOEIIIIIIIIIIII

----------


## 2002sara2002

selamoe alaikom wa rahmatoe lahi wa barakatoe,


Shokran bezaaf ja gti selima echt waar, mooie teksten plaats je hier, gewoon mee doorgaan inscha allah. 

Die maartentje is zo zielig en gefrustreerd omdat hij duidelijk inziet dat hij de hele tijd ongelijk heeft gehad en nog steeds wat betreft zijn geloof en de ISLAM (de ware geloof).

Hij is zo zielig omdat jij (selima) en anderen hier (waaronder moejahid waarvan ik net een prachtige tekst van gelezen heb) op deze prikbord zoveel duidelijke bewijzen kunnen aangeven dat de bijbel niet klopt en maartentje geen 1 enkel bewijsje kan aantonen dat de KORAN niet klopt. Hierdoor wordt hij parra en gaat helemaal over de rooie en rare dingen zeggen en kinderachtig gedrag vertonen zoals uitschelden.

In plaats met bewijzen te komen die duidelijk maken dat de ISLAM niet deugt (estagfirollah) komt hij met allerlei opmerkingen die meestal of de mensen hier (zoals selima) aangaat en diegene gaat uitschelden, of culturele gewoontes noemt die niks met de ISLAM zelf te maken hebben. Maar ja dit komt weer zoals ik eerder zei doordat hij gewoonweg geen fout kan vinden in de KORAN en zo dus ook niet over de ISLAM.

maartentje, accepteer nou maar gewoon dat jij fout zit, want het is allang al duidelijk gemaakt door selima, ridouan moejahid en vele anderen zoals jij zelf hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

wa alaikom esalaam

----------


## Maarten

Dames, misschien moeten jullie gewoon eens Alcohol gaan drinken! Gewoon in ruime mate teveel!
Een dergelijke staat van zijn lijkt me in jullie geval absoluut een verbetering. Ik zou het zelfs een medicinale noodzaak willen noemen.

----------


## Mara

> _Geplaatst door Maarten_ 
> *Bedankt Mara, voor je verwijzing naar Maarten het Hart. Ik heb het nog niet gelezen. (lijkt me interessant.) Maar over christendom is natuurlijk zat te melden. Hopen kritiek mogelijk.
> 
> Maar het heeft natuurlijk geen zin, om voor de ene godsdienst respect op te brengen, om dan de andere enkel de grond in te boren. Ik ben dol op kritiek op christendom. Dat verheldert alleen maar. Maar ik zie er geen reden in, om de hele zaak de prullenbak in te gooien. 
> 
> Westerse kritiek op christendom is een verworvenheid, met veel kwaliteit. Maar Islam ontsnapt daar natuurlijk net zo min aan.
> Maar wat Selima hier doet, dat vind ik niet eens gezonde kritiek. Wat moet je met zo'n verhaal hier? Ik vind het vooral bar oninteressant voor de kern van het geloof.
> 
> Enne.. het grootste probleem, dat zijn niet de boeken, maar de idioterie bij de gelovigen! Wat je die allemaal ziet doen met teksten, man man..*



Deze keer heb je gelijk.

----------


## sjo

Zou Gauthama Bhudda geweten hebben dat hij 5 eeuwen voor Christus leefde ?
wie kan iets zinnigs hierover zeggen ?
groeten 
sjo

----------


## 2002sara2002

> _Geplaatst door Maarten_ 
> *Dames, misschien moeten jullie gewoon eens Alcohol gaan drinken! Gewoon in ruime mate teveel!
> Een dergelijke staat van zijn lijkt me in jullie geval absoluut een verbetering. Ik zou het zelfs een medicinale noodzaak willen noemen.*


TRIEST ECHT TRIEST BEN JE maartentje!!!!!!!!!!!!!!wat een domme opmerking zeg, alcohol. denk eerder dat jij er te veel op hebt, want anders zou je wel inzien dat je FOUT zit!!!

 :haha:   :haha:   :haha:   :haha:   :haha:   :haha:   :haha:   :haha:   :haha:   :haha:   :haha:   :haha:  


 :zwaai:

----------


## Maarten

> _Geplaatst door Mara_ 
> *Deze keer heb je gelijk.*


Ik heb natuurlijk altijd gelijk! (hihi)
Maar eigenlijk zijn de spanningen gewoon te groot voor behoorlijke discussies over de godsdienst. Dat gaat over 10 jaar misschien beter. Maar nu hoef je je mond niet open te doen, of je komt alweer in een strijdveld, dat niets met het onderwerp te maken heeft.

----------


## Maarten

> _Geplaatst door sjo_ 
> *Zou Gauthama Bhudda geweten hebben dat hij 5 eeuwen voor Christus leefde ?
> wie kan iets zinnigs hierover zeggen ?
> groeten 
> sjo*


Een Schot in de Roos, deze opmerking!!!
Een heel inspirerende gedachte!

Op zich maakt het niet uit of hij het geweten heeft.
Maar hij zou het voorvoeld kunnen hebben.
Het valt namelijk erg op, dat Bhoeddhisme eenzelfde type vrede kent, die je bij Christus ook aantreft. Vooral de nadruk op het achterlaten van de oude dogma's, en het concentreren op de levende werkelijkheid als inspiratiebron, en als teken van God.
Het gaat volgens mij om eenzelfde soort respect voor de wonderlijkheid van het leven, en de waarde van al wat leeft!

Boeddha noemde geen God. Dat kan (nog) een manco geweest zijn, maar ook juist een blijk van respect. Het "grijpen naar God" wordt door veel goede gelovigen namelijk als vorm van arrogantie beschouwd. De mens is namelijk te stom voor God, en zodra hij over God begint, beginnen mestal ook de stommiteiten. Juist Boeddha leek dat heel goed te begrijpen, tenminste, in Bhoeddhisme wordt erg de nadruk gelegd, dat je niet moet blaten over zaken, waar je het fijne niet van weet. Maar goed, Christus leer ging nu wel verder...

Maar de gedachte dat Chrisus een opvolger van Buddha kan zijn, of zeg een 'manifestatie', die 500 jaar later op een hoger plan plaats vond, past helemaal in mijn gedachte, dat het leven (of de geest, of God) "in golven schept", waarbij steeds gevormd wordt bovenop wat er al is. Zeg maar een ontwikkeling of manifestatie, die nog eens tot "de hemel op aarde" kan leiden. (ik plaats er zo een heel stuk over onder "de duivel, die vertelt..".)

----------


## sjo

De duivel verteld ? ik heb de Satansverzen.
Ben op zoek naar "Satans meesterwerk".
Ik weet geen ondertitel, geen ISBN nummer, geen auteur.
Wie kan helpen.......
groeten 
sjo

----------


## Maarten

Poeh ik zou nie weten.. Hier op de site vind je alleen klein prutsaval van satan, zoals chatoloog. Maar ga iets zondigs doen tijdens het internetten, dan kom je vast wel op het goede foute spoor van de titel..

Zeg, die Rushdi, is daar een beetje doorheen te komen? En zegt het je wat?

Ik zit hier trouwens 5 bijbelversies down te loaden, om eens bij het topic te blijven

----------


## Maarten

Omdat hij al een jaar lang laat zien, niets anders te kunnen zijn. Zonder uitzonderingen.

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Maarten_ 
> *Omdat hij al een jaar lang laat zien, niets anders te kunnen zijn. Zonder uitzonderingen.*


en jij ?  :melk:   :melk:   :melk:   :giechel:

----------


## Maarten

4 smilies? Waarvan zelfs 2 verschillende? Knap gedaan hoor. Jij bent absoluut een verbeterde versie van chatoloog!

Overigens verdween de post hier, die me vroeg hoe ik chatoloog durfde te beledigen. dus mijn antwoord staat hier een beetje los. Ik krijg steeds meer de indruk, dat hij de zaak onder minstens 3 nicks zit te verzieken. Lijkt me een deel van de weg naar de hel!

Deze site - hoe cyber ook - moet tch een beetje als een heilige plaats beschouwd worden. Dit forum is een van de vele plaatsen, waar het geloof vorm dient te krijgen! En zoveel zijn het er ook niet. Een beetje gillen en one-liners roepen kun je overal, maar juist op een site is meer ruimte voor diepgang. En wat je hier schrijft, dat moet je in feite ook in de moskee kunnen zeggen! 

Maar de vele chatoloogjes maken een echte pisbak van deze cyber-moskee. Veredelde varkensgeluiden, soms met een hoogdravend georeer, als waren ze de Profeet zelf! Ik weet niet of de Profeet er wel in geslaagd is om de mensheid vanuit de barbarij de beschaving binnen te trekken, want ik vind het godsamme af en toe net een godsdienstige fwerkplek hier!

Je weet wel, zo'n duister plekje achteraf, waar de 'gelovigen' in het geniep en anoniem nog even hun vuile dingen kunnen doen!..
Nou valt het wel mee hier, maar het gaat toch veel te vaak die kant op. Vervloekingen van Allah vinden hier in alle mogelijke vormen plaats.

----------


## Chatoloog

> _Geplaatst door Maarten_ 
> *4 smilies? Waarvan zelfs 2 verschillende? Knap gedaan hoor. Jij bent absoluut een verbeterde versie van chatoloog!
> 
> Overigens verdween de post hier, die me vroeg hoe ik chatoloog durfde te beledigen. dus mijn antwoord staat hier een beetje los. Ik krijg steeds meer de indruk, dat hij de zaak onder minstens 3 nicks zit te verzieken. Lijkt me een deel van de weg naar de hel!
> 
> Deze site - hoe cyber ook - moet tch een beetje als een heilige plaats beschouwd worden. Dit forum is een van de vele plaatsen, waar het geloof vorm dient te krijgen! En zoveel zijn het er ook niet. Een beetje gillen en one-liners roepen kun je overal, maar juist op een site is meer ruimte voor diepgang. En wat je hier schrijft, dat moet je in feite ook in de moskee kunnen zeggen! 
> 
> Maar de vele chatoloogjes maken een echte pisbak van deze cyber-moskee. Veredelde varkensgeluiden, soms met een hoogdravend georeer, als waren ze de Profeet zelf! Ik weet niet of de Profeet er wel in geslaagd is om de mensheid vanuit de barbarij de beschaving binnen te trekken, want ik vind het godsamme af en toe net een godsdienstige fwerkplek hier!
> 
> ...



Salaaman salamaa = Vrede

*25.63 En de dienaren van de Barmhartige zijn zij, die zachtmoedig op aarde wandelen en als de onwetenden hen aanspreken, zeggen zij: "Vrede". 
*

----------


## sjo

Maarten, het boek "de duivelsverzen" is een aanrader.
Niet om de artisticiteit of het schrijftalent van Rushdi, maar wel om het historisch materiaal wat overigens gedeeltelijk gemodificeerd zal zijn.
Hij kent de zaken van binnenuit natuurlijk en dat geeft hem een voorsprong van 3-0 op andere critici.
Overigens maakt hij gebruik van dingen die uitsluitend in het zgn "volksgeloof" zullen bestaan en minder door Islamschriftgeleerden worden onderbouwd.
Rushdi schijnt daar echter niet onder te lijden. Hij heeft niemand nodig, en daar steelt hij m.i. de show mee. Verder zou ik het boek opnieuw moeten lezen om me de dingen weer helder voor de geest te halen.
Goed.....dit was niet het topic.......sorry......
groeten
sjo

----------


## sjo

Het fijt dat er vele versies van de bijbel bestaan zal een Christen niet verwarren en/of verbazen.
Mogelijk zijn er geboorte-registertjes of namen foutief.
Bij een schrift-beschouwing van de Christenen is dat geen ramp.
Dit integenstelling tot de optiek van de Joden of de Moslims.
Geen Christen zal het in het hoofd halen om een vertaalfout of een interpretatie in mindering te brengen op de Boodschap.
Begrijpelijkerwijs moeten de Moslims hier vreemd van opkijken, en kunnen hier ook niet gemakkelijk mee omgaan. Het ontneemt hen namelijk het argument van excluciviteit en (goddelijke) kwaliteit van de Korantekst , en door het wegvallen van dat instrument is men onthand. Verre van confortabel !!
Zoek overigens eens naar verschillende versies van de Thora. Dat zal niet meevallen. De Qumran versie van de profeet Jesaja
is (ook) ongeveer 1000 jaar ouder dan de oudste codex die men al lang bezit. De tekst wijkt niet af van deze codex, en mag opmerkelijk genoemd worden, om van een Godswonder maar niet te spreken.
groeten
sjo

----------


## sjo

en ach......Selima weet dit allemaal ook wel.........
nogmaals groeten
sjo

----------


## sjo

Je hebt op punten gelijk Harry; in het dierenrijk werkt dat zo. Mensen hebben echter de opdracht (tenslotte zijn we geen dieren) daar bovenuit te stijgen. Dat natuurlijke gedrag te doorbreken. Je ziet dan ook dat geweld lang niet altijd vanzelfsprekend tot overwinning leidt. Het woord is machtiger, zelfs al zou het misleiding zijn. Het Woord der Waarheid overwint dus alle soorten van geweld (on the long run) Hierij ingesloten verbaal geweld.

Groeten
sjo

----------


## Maarten

Vadertje poen, doet helaas ok een duit in die zak. Maar ook hard roepen creert waarheid! Wat hard door velen geroepen wordt, wordt vaak waarheid. Daar zitten goede en slechte kanten aan. Volgens mij is dat fenomeen een onderdeel van het hele scheppingsproces door de eeuwen heen. Maar ik hb een biertje op

Harrys verschijnsel lijkt me ook al een algemene wet: Zodra je mooie dingen gaat vast leggen, kunnen ze corrumperen. En dat geldt zeker voor allerlei vormen van geloof. Wat ademt, daar kun je geen blok beton van maken.

Geweld is het werk van mensen, en daarom tijdelijk van karakter. Daarna zie je het onkruid des levens weer overal opschieten. Men gedenke wel de slachtoffers en het onrecht.. Effe naar de fles grijpen..

----------


## selima.el.adel

As salaam alaikoem,

Naar aanleiding van het stuk " De vele Bijbel versies" dat ik hier had geschreven, heeft mijn lieve vader die christen is en dit stuk van mij had gelezen op een diskette, als reactie het volgende geschreven , en mij verzocht dit te willen plaatsen hier op maroc.nl.




Canoniek en apocrief in het Oude Testament van de Bijbel.

Het Oude Testament is niet n boekwerk maar een verzameling van boeken, die in de loop der tijden ontstaan zijn. De verzameling werd door het volk Isral beschouwd als heilige schrift, maar welke boeken nu precies tot de verzameling behoorden was lange tijd een punt van discussie. Dat wil zeggen dat men het over de meeste boeken wel eens was, maar dat men van een paar boeken aarzelde of die nu wel of niet tot de heilige schrift behoorden, zoals Psalmen van Salomo, Wijsheid van Salomo, Baruch, Tobit, Judith, Bel en de draak en de vier boeken van de Maccabeen .

Volgens een legende zouden omstreeks 250 v.Chr. een 70-tal joodse geleerden in Alexandri de toen reeds bestaande Hebreeuwse bijbel in het Grieks vertaald hebben. Het is waarschijnlijker dat die vertaling, de Septuaginta, in gedeelten tussen 250 en 100 v.Chr. tot stand is gekomen. Daarin komen de apocriefe boeken wel voor.
Na de val van Jeruzalem in het jaar 70 zwermden de joden overal heen en de hoge raad van rabbijnen vestigde zich in Jamnia. Die stelde omstreeks het jaar 90 een canoniek samen die aanmerkelijk korter was dan die van de Septuaginta. Griekse invloeden en dweepzieke nationalistische toekomst-verwachtingen wees men af. 
De christenen kozen voor de Septuaginta als canon, maar in de 4e eeuw bekritiseerde Hieronymus deze keuze. Hij vond dat ook de Christenen zich moesten richten op de synagogale beslissing van Jamnia. Hij had geen succes: de kerk handhaafde de canon van de Septuaginta. Pas de reformatoren in de 16e eeuw, die tot de oorspronkelijke bron wilden terugkeren, kozen voor de joodse synagogale canon. Calvijn was in dat opzicht radicaler dan Luther. Zo kwam het dat in de Statenvertaling van 1637 wat betreft het Oude Testament alleen de joodse canonieke boeken als gezaghebbend terecht zijn gekomen, maar daarnaast werden ten behoeve van de Luthersen toch ook de apocriefe boeken als nuttig en leerzaam toegevoegd.
In alle Rooms-katholieke vertalingen werd de Septuaginta als uitgangspunt gekozen, bijv. in de Latijnse Vulgata en alle andere vertalingen in de landstalen.
Overigens heeft het al of niet aanvaarden van het gezag van de apocriefe of deuteroncanonieke geen enkel gevolg voor de verschillende geloofsopvattingen tussen Katholieken en Protestanten.

W.Krijger, 19 mei 2002

----------


## Maarten

Bedankt selima! Goed en helder verhaal. Zelf heb ik de apocriefe boeken nooit bestudeerd. Vraag een is natuurlijk wat de mensen bewogen heeft om zr te schrappen. Vraag twee is natuurlijk, in hoeverre ze echt invloed op de kern van het geloof hebben.

Voor mij blijft het hele Oude testament toch ondergeschikt..
En zelfs het nieuwe Testament ook! Dat klinkt raar, maar als je de verhalen maar vaak genoeg gehoord hebt, en genoeg geleefd hebt, dan weet je dat de werkelijkheid de boeken ver overstijgt. 

En eigenlijk zitten er in de huidige culturen en denkstijlen heel veel elementen van doorleefd en verwerkelijkt christendom, hoewel die als zodanig niet meer terug te herkennen zijn, of tot letterlijke Bijbeltekst te herleiden zijn. Maar dit maakt de oorspronkelijke handleiding, de Bijbel, dus wel minder belangrijk. Hij is natuurlijk onmisbaar vanwege de kern van de leer, maar voor de randverschijnselen bestaan toch wel hele goede substituten. (modernere leren, wetenschap, en veel meer.)

Ik weet niet of ik de bijbel nog veel zal lezen. Een vriend van me deed het opnieuw, maar bleef er toch in hangen. Eigenlijk wordt je zo niet wijzer. Maar af en toe kom je ineens een bijbeltekst tegen, en is het toch weer interessant, om die tot de bodem uit te diepen. Maar dan echt goed: met de griekse vertaling, interpretatiemethoden enz..

Maar de grote bottlenek blijft in de mns zitten, en niet in de tekst! Een goed verstaander heeft maar een half woord nodig. En het gaat om het doorlven van de hele zaak. Het blijft de mens, die betekenis aan de hele zaak toe kent!

De hele zaak staat of valt met wat de mens er van maakt. Dat moet veel verschillende geloofsstijlen tot gevolg gehad hebben. De leer is altijd gebonden aan de plaaselijke cultuur, en de inzichten uit die tijd. De toepassing van de leer ook. Normen en waarden zulen altijd weer opnieuw een plaats moeten krijgen, of opnieuw ingevuld moeten worden in de plaatselijke omstandigheden.

En de waarheid van de leer is en ding, maar de vraag of de leer wel goede methoden heeft, zodat de mens leert wat hij nodig heeft, dat is een heel ander ding. Verwerven ze nou eigenlijk inzicht? Heeft de leer wel voldoende materiaal, waarmee de mens in praktijk met zijn vragen uit de voeten kan?

De Bijbel eigenlijk niet, vind ik. Niet voor niets bleven de kerken leeg bij gebreke aan goede antwoorden.

Heeft Islam het? Ik weet dat nog niet, maar eigenlijk betwijfel ik het. 
Moslims zijn niet wijzer dan anderen, hoewel dat nog niet veel over islam zegt. 
Er is veel materiaal. Daar kun je ongetwijfeld lang mee bezig zijn. Al lezende zul je wel de indruk krijgen, dat het materiaal het hele leven omvat. Maar ik betwijfel dat, en merk ook wel van niet. Ook de hele methode van halal/haram verklaren is vooral in beginsel heel praktisch, maar al gaande kom je er toch echt niet mee. Veel zaken zijn gewoon te complex. En vooral wanneer het echt interessant begint te worden. En je zit sterk vast aan de 7e eeuwse invulling. En de huidige tijden zijn zo anders, en de moeilijkheden dus ook, dat ik heel vaak geen goed antwoord van de leer verwacht.

Moslims roepen graag, dat de goede antwoorden er wel zijn. Maar wat ik in de praktijk zie, is hetzelfde wat je bij veel christenen ok ziet/zag, namelijk dat ze de werkelijkheid aan het boek aanpassen, in plaats van het boek aan de werkelijkheid. Ofwel, ze make de werkelijkheid opzettelijk kleiner, zodat de leer er geen problemen mee heeft. Voor mij blijven de boeken toch maar kleine handleidinkjes voor de grote oceaan der waarheid des levens..

Moslims roepen ook dat hun materiaal veel beter is, gezien ook het topic hier: de vele Bijbelversies. Maar ook dat zegt me niet zoveel, want uiteindelijk is het wel de mens zelf die moet zwemmen! En ik zie de moslims niet beter zwemmen dan de christenen. En vooral: de mens moet met onzekerheid leren kunnen leven. Heel belangrijk, omdat je zelf de weg moet leren bepalen. Maar moslims lijken slecht met onzekerheid te kunnen om gaan. De boeken heten perfect te zijn, en dus zie ik ze wel rg vaak teruggrijpen, om dan met een antwoorde genoegen te nemen, dat ik niet erg adequaat vind...

Goede muziekanten weten vaak met hele slechte instrumenten of gebrekkige middelen toch hele goede muziek te maken. En dat geldt voor de mens en geloofsboeken zeker.

De bottleneck blijft, wat de mens van de leren leert, en dus ook hoe efficient je van de boeken leert. Wat dat betreft hebben beide godsdiensten veel concurrentie van andere leren, die de mens snel een heleboel leren. En er zijn hel wat bronnen van goede lering en waarheid. En heel wat goede methoden. (ik geef mijn Tai Chi echt niet meer op voor bidden. En schrijven is mijn meditatie.)

Op zich zijn de bijbelversies wel interessant, en was het stuk hier boven dat zeker! Toch heb ik het op deze site liever over de echte kern van het geloof,en de overeenkomsten en verschillen.

Groet en Bedankt! (je kunt je vader desgewenst zeggen, dat het gelezen en gewaardeerd wordt.)

----------


## Al 3arbi

> _Geplaatst door selima.el.adel_ 
> *As salaam alaikoem,
> 
> Naar aanleiding van het stuk " De vele Bijbel versies" dat ik hier had geschreven, heeft mijn lieve vader die christen is en dit stuk van mij had gelezen op een diskette, als reactie het volgende geschreven , en mij verzocht dit te willen plaatsen hier op maroc.nl.
> 
> *



Vader Christen en jij zelf zo .... vol met informatie, jeweet veel en altijd goede stukken,


 :duim:  Sjware Respeck Voor U!

----------


## Maarten

Al 3arbi, ik heb even geen zin om erg veel te zeiken, zeker niet na zon goed stuk. Maar waar het allemaal zo aan mankeert, dat heb ik in dit topic toch wel uitvoerig duidelijk proberen te maken.

Gisteren zag ik wer zon site met het standaardverhaal: Bij ons is alles zo goed en helder en perfect, terwijl die christenen maar rotzooien met al die warrige bijbelversies! En dat is dan weer onderdeel van het verhaal, dat je eigenlijk voor niets bij de christenen moet zijn!
Ik blijf dat allemaal geklop op eigen borst vinden hoor, met weinig realiteitszin. Het riekt me teveel naar polarisatie, mede als excuus om al het andere af te houden.

Het is echt jezelf een rad voor de ogen draaien om te denken dat die christenen helemaal niets begrijpen. Veel belangrijker dan l die verschillen en het gehakketak, is de nadruk op de essentie en de kern van het geloof, en een goed begrip daarvan.

Gisteren liep ik nog ergens rond, en viel het me op hoeveel ontzettend goed geloof er overal te vinden is.. Heel veel westerse waarden en gewoonten zijn in feite een manifestatie van een goed begrip van dat geloof. Daar is zelfs zo veel van, dat ik niet eens meer snap, dat vele moslims zo afkerig van alles zijn. Ik snap echt niet, dat die dat niet zien! Intussen gaan de goede ontwikkelingen gewoon door. In mijn ogen kunnen vele moslims hier de boot goed missen hoor. Ik bedoel, ik heb alle respect van de wereld hoor, voor wat daar innnerlijk leeft, mar dat stomme gesoleer begin ik echt met de dag idioter te vinden.. En op deze site hier krijg ik echt steeds grotere twijfels over wat sommige moslims nou eigenlijk van hun eigen leer denken te begrijpen!? Uitwisseling is eigenlijk z normaal he? Die halve loopgravenoorlog hier, dat is in mijn ogen echte fitna hoor.. Maar goed, wie weet

----------


## Simon

Ja Maarten het word er met de paplepel ingegoten. Ik ben geschrokken van teksten op sites die het onderwijs aan moslim kinderen betreffen. Er wordt ze zo een negatief beeld van andere religies voorgeschoteld. En ook de angst voor kinderen die eens een andere richting zouden kiezen: 

"...Ieder kind wordt in de ware godsdienst geboren (fitrah, m.a.w. de Islam). (Het heeft in zich de potentie om voor de ware en natuurlijke godsdienst te kiezen en als het aan zichzelf zou worden overgelaten dan zou het geen andere godsdienst aanhangen dan de Islam.) Maar de ouders maken er een Jood of Christen of Zoroatrist (vuuraanbidder [madjusi]) van".
http://home.wanadoo.nl/ibrahim.gezer...opvoeding.html
maar ook hier bij Basisschool El Wahda
http://www.ledoux.myweb.nl/Moslimfil...0onderwijs.htm

Simon

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Simon_ 
> *Ja Maarten het word er met de paplepel ingegoten. Ik ben geschrokken van teksten op sites die het onderwijs aan moslim kinderen betreffen. Er wordt ze zo een negatief beeld van andere religies voorgeschoteld. En ook de angst voor kinderen die eens een andere richting zouden kiezen: 
> 
> "...Ieder kind wordt in de ware godsdienst geboren (fitrah, m.a.w. de Islam). (Het heeft in zich de potentie om voor de ware en natuurlijke godsdienst te kiezen en als het aan zichzelf zou worden overgelaten dan zou het geen andere godsdienst aanhangen dan de Islam.) Maar de ouders maken er een Jood of Christen of Zoroatrist (vuuraanbidder [madjusi]) van".
> http://home.wanadoo.nl/ibrahim.gezer...opvoeding.html
> maar ook hier bij Basisschool El Wahda
> http://www.ledoux.myweb.nl/Moslimfil...0onderwijs.htm
> 
> Simon*


Het zou ook eens wat zijn als moslims zich aan hun godsdienst vasthielden he ? Dit klopt in de visie van Moslims ook.......Wil je je nu ook al gaan bemoeien met de opvoeding......zucht

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *Het zou ook eens wat zijn als moslims zich aan hun godsdienst vasthielden he ? Dit klopt in de visie van Moslims ook.......Wil je je nu ook al gaan bemoeien met de opvoeding......zucht*


Nou Ridouan ik reageerde op Maarten en onderschreef de teneur van zijn verhaal. Ik ben blij met veel meer positief gevoel naar andere religies en mensen te zijn opgevoed dan ik veelal op sites over de Islam bespeur. Neem nu de volgende fragmenten op overgave.nl

Citaten van www.overgave.nl over andere religies:

1) Religie heeft bij de meeste mensen een lage prioriteit. Ze zijn te druk met geld verdienen, feest vieren en plezier maken en nemen niet de tijd om na te denken over waar hun leven heen gaat.
()
2) Vanuit een Islamitische kijk kan "monothesme" op vele manieren ongeldig verklaard worden. Bijvoorbeeld, simpelweg door te geloven dat het toegestaan is om de regering met de Westerse "liberale" en "democratische" wetten te volgen (in plaats van de Goddelijke Geopenbaarde Wet van de Almachtige God), wordt men als "polythest" beschouwt. Zeker, een persoon die zoiets doet, hetzij Jood, Christen of Moslim, gelooft nooit dat er een andere Almachtige Schepper en Allerhoogste Heer is. Echter, om praktische redenen heeft zon persoon een andere "god" (de westerse Wet) aangenomen, of ze het nu willen toegeven of niet. Op deze wijze associren zij partners met de Almachtige God (in het Arabische heet dat shirk) en vervolgens worden zij "polythest" in de werkelijke zin van het woord, ongeacht hun mondelinge overtuiging van "monothesme". Dit geldt ook, zelfs als die persoon niet gelooft dat wat hij doet "afgoderij" is.
()
3) Afgezien van het feit, dat Christenen in het algemeen de ondubbelzinnige wet overtreden die het verbied om voorstelling te "maken" van iets wat "in de hemelen boven of op de aarde beneden" is, leren deze verzen ons ook nog dat het aanbidden van afgodbeelden verboden is, maar ook dat de Almachtige God oneindig verschillend is van Zijn schepping en daarom niets in Zijn schepping Hem kan vertegenwoordigen.

bij citaat 1) Dit is een waardeoordeel over andere gelovigen. In andere religies hoef je niet iedere dag te bidden om een goed gelovige te zijn. Misschien zou men daar wat meer over kunnen uitleggen maar nee, begrip wordt niet gevraagd. Alleen maar afkeuring en argwaan. 

bij citaat 2) Hier staat impliciet dat als je je aan de wet houdt in een westers democratisch land niet meer monotheist bent. Ja als je je eigen hersens echt niet gebruiukt dan vind ik het niet zo raar dat deze boodschap tot vervreemding van de maatschappij en ontsporing leidt . 

bij citaat 3) Hier wordt weer gezeurd over afgodenbeelden bij de Christenen terwijl de moslims ieder jaar om een meteoriet heen lopen. Echt kinderachtige zwart makerij dus. 

Precies wat Maarten beschreef en het roept bij mij weerzin op. Ik dacht dat ook de Islam niet voor kwaad spreken over anderen is. 

Simon

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Simon_ 
> *
> 
> Nou Ridouan ik reageerde op Maarten en onderschreef de teneur van zijn verhaal. Ik ben blij met veel meer positief gevoel naar andere religies en mensen te zijn opgevoed dan ik veelal op sites over de Islam bespeur. Neem nu de volgende fragmenten op overgave.nl
> 
> *******
> Ik had het over het feit dat je qoute van de natuurlijke fitra klopt, niet wat je nu post, maar okee Simon.....
> 
> Citaten van www.overgave.nl over andere religies:
> ...


*****
Kwaadspreken is iets anders dan een ideologie te vergelijken met de jouw en aangeven waar- en waarom je het daar niet mee eens bent. Maar dialoog is inderdaad beter....Ik hoop dat dit ook met jou kan, want zelf zit je ook nogal vast en beschuldig jij bijv. As Salafi van truucjes, terwijl hij uit de leer praat. Dus stop dat kinderlijke gedoe en laten we open praten, okkee ?

Groeten

----------


## Simon

> Ik had het over het feit dat je qoute van de natuurlijke fitra klopt, niet wat je nu post, maar okee Simon.....


Nou ja dat was maar een voorbeeld en ik maak uiteraard geen onderscheid tussen wel of niet uit de officiele leer komen. Dit gedeelte van de leer vind ik in ieder geval arrogant omdat het impliciet aangeeft dat het Jodendom en het Christendom onnatuurlijk zijn. Hoewel er ook wel iets is in die leer wat mij aanspreekt: dat wij zonder zonde geboren worden. Dat is wel een verademing ten opzichte van de erfzonde. Maar het afzetten tegen andere religies staat mij tegen en maakt de leer zo menselijk (weinig verheffend).




> Wij dienen ons natuurlijk ook aan de Wet hier te houden. Maar dat betekent niet dat deze Wet voor de Goddelijk gesteld mag worden...De shari3ah kan niet vervangen worden door een andere Wet......Alleen kunnen we sommige bepalingen uit de shari3ah niet uitvoeren of opleggen aan niet-moslims...


Uiteraard dient men zich hier aan de wet te houden! Maar men geeft toch impliciet aan dat je door dat te doen polytheist wordt. Dat terwijl de wetgeving in ons land  ook volgens de meeste imams  boven de sjaria staat. Men geeft er een geheel verkeerd signaal mee af dat alleen maar tot integratie problemen kan leiden. Ik vind het ook weer arrogant. We hebben hier een scheiding tussen staat en kerk en de primaire boodschap zou moeten zijn dat men zich hier aan de wet dient te houden en tegelijkertijd een prima moslim kan zijn (geen polytheist dus). 




> Jij zei: Misschien zou men daar wat meer over kunnen uitleggen maar nee, begrip wordt niet gevraagd. Alleen maar afkeuring en argwaan. Je doet nu precies hetzelfde. Vraag uitleg dan ? Zo komen we nergens Simon.


Zeg wat een raar antwoord. Ik heb geen uitleg nodig over dat fenomeen van de Kaba omdat ik er het nodige over gelezen heb. Maar je verlegt het onderwerp. Waarom wordt er zo de nadruk gelegd op alle foutjesdie men bespeurt in de theologie van anderen terwijl die zonder moeite ook bij moslims zijn aan te wijzen? Waarom benadert men anderen niet wat positiever in plaats van deze kinderachtige benadering? Daar ga je niet eens op in! In plaats daarvan ga de Kaba uitleggen hetgeen echt niet duidelijker maakt waarom men bij anderen zoiets als afgodenverering zou bestempelen. Het gaat mij meer om de houding van wij zijn goed en zij zijn fout. En dat is rationeel makkelijk te ontkrachten maar als houding bovendien weinig aansprekend. Dat kinderen op de lagere school zo tegen elkaar praten kan ik mij nog voorstellen maar dat je dit soort teksten op vrij populaire Islamitische sites vindt daar schrik ik wel eens van. Stel je voor dat Christenen gingen beweren dat moslims afgoden dienaren zijn! Als ik bijvoorbeeld de site van de samen op weg kerken (die vertegenwoordigen zon 2 miljoen gelovigen in nederland) en kijk wat daar over de Islam staat dan gaat het met name om dialoog en ontmoeting. Er worden cursussen Islam en Christendom aangekondigd. Er worden workshops met Islamitische jongeren aangekondigd. Daar zouden de moslims in Nederland van kunnen leren (hoewel ik nu de moslims tekort doe die daar wel mee bezig zijn).

Groeten,

Simon

----------


## Ridouan

Citaat: 
Ik had het over het feit dat je qoute van de natuurlijke fitra klopt, niet wat je nu post, maar okee Simon..... 


Nou ja dat was maar een voorbeeld en ik maak uiteraard geen onderscheid tussen wel of niet uit de officiele leer komen. Dit gedeelte van de leer vind ik in ieder geval arrogant omdat het impliciet aangeeft dat het Jodendom en het Christendom onnatuurlijk zijn. Hoewel er ook wel iets is in die leer wat mij aanspreekt: dat wij zonder zonde geboren worden. Dat is wel een verademing ten opzichte van de erfzonde. Maar het afzetten tegen andere religies staat mij tegen en maakt de leer zo menselijk (weinig verheffend).

*******
Jouw menig die respecteer ik.....

Citaat: 
Wij dienen ons natuurlijk ook aan de Wet hier te houden. Maar dat betekent niet dat deze Wet voor de Goddelijk gesteld mag worden...De shari3ah kan niet vervangen worden door een andere Wet......Alleen kunnen we sommige bepalingen uit de shari3ah niet uitvoeren of opleggen aan niet-moslims... 


Uiteraard dient men zich hier aan de wet te houden! 

****
ja....

Maar men geeft toch impliciet aan dat je door dat te doen polytheist wordt. 

*****
nee

Dat terwijl de wetgeving in ons land  ook volgens de meeste imams  boven de sjaria staat. 

*****
Nee, de shari3ah is niet alleen handafhakken etc. Jij kijkt alleen naar de strafbepalingen, niet drinken etc. zijn ook wetten uit de shari3ah...Daarom eerst Gods swt wetten en dan de Nederlandse Wet, alleen moet er rekening gehoden worden met de wetten hier.....ivm bepalingen uitvoeren die strafbaar zijn hier....

Men geeft er een geheel verkeerd signaal mee af dat alleen maar tot integratie problemen kan leiden. Ik vind het ook weer arrogant. 

*****
Ja, dat is dan jouw probleem...Ik vind jou arogant, mijn bronnen onder tafel schuiven en mij beschuldigen, terwijl je eens moet leren begrijpend te lezen...Dan zou je nooit zo reageren...

We hebben hier een scheiding tussen staat en kerk en de primaire boodschap zou moeten zijn dat men zich hier aan de wet dient te houden en tegelijkertijd een prima moslim kan zijn (geen polytheist dus). 

******
Lees t maar zou ik zou zeggen. Ik zeg niet de bepalingen uit de wet overtreden.....

Citaat: 
Jij zei: Misschien zou men daar wat meer over kunnen uitleggen maar nee, begrip wordt niet gevraagd. Alleen maar afkeuring en argwaan. Je doet nu precies hetzelfde. Vraag uitleg dan ? Zo komen we nergens Simon. 


Zeg wat een raar antwoord. Ik heb geen uitleg nodig over dat fenomeen van de Kaba omdat ik er het nodige over gelezen heb. 

****
Wat dus duidelijk niet klopte !!! Dat is arogant !!! Praten met iemand die meer weet dan jij over een onderwerp en dan je fouten niet toegeven !!!! Jij zei: "Misschien zou men daar wat meer over kunnen uitleggen maar nee, begrip wordt niet gevraagd. Alleen maar afkeuring en argwaan." 
Kijk hoe je nu reageerd.....Waar heb je dat gelezen, het is 100 % fout...

Maar je verlegt het onderwerp. 

****
Ik reageer inhoudelijk, dus dat lijkt me stug, maar goed....

Waarom wordt er zo de nadruk gelegd op alle foutjesdie men bespeurt in de theologie van anderen terwijl die zonder moeite ook bij moslims zijn aan te wijzen? 

****
Ja als jij je discussie partner niet eens gelooft en zelfs uitleg als leugens omschrijft.......Jij zei: "Misschien zou men daar wat meer over kunnen uitleggen maar nee, begrip wordt niet gevraagd. Alleen maar afkeuring en argwaan."  Dat doe je zelf, niet ik....

Waarom benadert men anderen niet wat positiever in plaats van deze kinderachtige benadering? 

*****
Vind ik ook...

Daar ga je niet eens op in! 

*****
Leer lezen zou ik zeggen i.p.v slachtoffertje te spelen. Mn vorige reply:

3) Afgezien van het feit, dat Christenen in het algemeen de ondubbelzinnige wet overtreden die het verbied om voorstelling te "maken" van iets wat "in de hemelen boven of op de aarde beneden" is, leren deze verzen ons ook nog dat het aanbidden van afgodbeelden verboden is, maar ook dat de Almachtige God oneindig verschillend is van Zijn schepping en daarom niets in Zijn schepping Hem kan vertegenwoordigen.

****
Mee eens, alleen jammer dat alle Christen over 1 kam geschoren worden.......

In plaats daarvan ga de Kaba uitleggen hetgeen echt niet duidelijker maakt waarom men bij anderen zoiets als afgodenverering zou bestempelen.

******
Is jouw keuze, je wil t niet eens zien....

Het gaat mij meer om de houding van wij zijn goed en zij zijn fout. En dat is rationeel makkelijk te ontkrachten maar als houding bovendien weinig aansprekend. Dat kinderen op de lagere school zo tegen elkaar praten kan ik mij nog voorstellen maar dat je dit soort teksten op vrij populaire Islamitische sites vindt daar schrik ik wel eens van. Stel je voor dat Christenen gingen beweren dat moslims afgoden dienaren zijn! Als ik bijvoorbeeld de site van de samen op weg kerken (die vertegenwoordigen zon 2 miljoen gelovigen in nederland) en kijk wat daar over de Islam staat dan gaat het met name om dialoog en ontmoeting. Er worden cursussen Islam en Christendom aangekondigd. Er worden workshops met Islamitische jongeren aangekondigd. Daar zouden de moslims in Nederland van kunnen leren (hoewel ik nu de moslims tekort doe die daar wel mee bezig zijn).

Groeten,

Simon

*****
Je hebt gelijk, Christen weten hoe het hoort en moslims niet....Doei......Wil je echt dat ik hierop in ga ? Leer eerst maar eens lezen en open discusseren en inhoudelijk reageren. Ik verdoe mn tijd.....

Groeten

p.s ik zal je nooit aanvallen op je religie; religies van God swt....

----------


## Simon

Kijk Ridouan, je kan wel het een en ander uitleggen maar blijkbaar vind je het om een steen heen lopen wat moslims doen wezenlijk anders dan bijvoorbeeld het bidden tot een crucifix. Dit terwijl in beide gevallen de gelovige echt niet denkt dat de steen of de crucifix zelf goddelijk is. Dus ik vind het nogal schijnheilig dan de Christenen kromme theologie te verwijten. Hetzelfde kan ik zeggen over de drie-eenheid daar de moslims de Koran als ongeschapen bestempelen hetgeen naar mijn mening 'shirk' is. 

Ik ben helemaal niet aan een religie gebonden en voel mij een relatieve buitenstaander. Hetgeen ik constateer zit ook niet zozeer in de religie Islam maar in de cultuur. De argwaan en het in diskrediet brengen van andere religies op Islamitische sites in Nederland komt niet zozeer uit de bronnen van de Islam maar in de wijze waarop daarmee omgegaan wordt. 
En ik had niet om jouw uitleg gevraagd maar opgemerkt dat als moslims zich over het Christendom uitlaten op populaire Islamitische sites ze niet zozeer het Christendom toelichten en uitleggen maar wel afkraken. Dat valt mij zo tegen te meer daar er halve waarheden verkondigt worden. En er zouden veel gezondere invalhoeken gekozen kunnen worden zoals dialoog en integratie. In plaats daarvan stelt men * tegenover* elkaar de Islam en het Christendom en ook de Islam en de Nederlandse wetgeving. Eigenlijk krijg je de indruk dat men het idee heeft in een bedreigende cultuur te verblijven en als je dat de Islamitische gelovigen als boodschap meegeeft dan kan je nooit een geslaagde multi-culturele samenleving ontwikkelen. 

Simon

----------


## Maarten

Vele islamitische teksten doen me echt een glimlach ontlokken. Waarheid? Zeker! Alles? Mmm..nee. Maar heel veel wel.. Ik voel wel wat voor die stelling dat islam de perfecte godsdienst is, of in elk geval, dat er zeer veel in te vinden is Ga daar eens van uit:

Marrrrrr. Dat is dan wl het idealtype van de godsdienst, en net enkel wat de moslims er van maken!! En dar zit het hele verschil in optiek! 
Moslims zijn namelijk mensen, en maken gewoon het soort fouten die mensen eigen zijn! Dat gebeurt in lle godsdiensten! En moslims zijn nu eenmaal geen perfectere mensen! Wat doen ze bijvoorbeeld, net als anderen?
1. Ze gaan cultureel gegroeide tradities tot heilig verklaren, hoewel Islam nog tal van andere mogelijkheden in zich herbergt.
2. Hun inzichten zijn beperkt, en daarom hun interpretaties van de teksten ook! En daarom het inzicht in de toepassing van leerstukken ook! En dat kan collectief gebeuren, waardoor er een godsdienststroming kan ontstaan, die op zich wel respectabel mag heten, maar die toch allerlei beperkingen vertoont, die het ideaaltype van de godsdienst net heeft!
3. Ze begrijpen vooral hun eigen uitleg, maar niet de andere eeuwenoude tradities en opvattingen over dezelfde leerstukken of waarden, die elders gegroeid zijn, en er totaal anders uit zien.
4. Ze begrijpen slecht, dat hun hele visie op waarheid erg gekleurd wordt door de tijds- en cultuurgebondenheid van het ontwikkelingspeil ter plaatse! Die heeft veel meer invloed op de kijk op de ware leer, dan het lijkt!
5. Teksten kunnen overdrachtelijk bedoeld zijn. En Teksten kunnen achterhaald zijn. Teksten kunnen enkel een bedoeling gehad hebben voor de tijd waarin zij ontstonden. Teksten kunnen zelfs totaal onbegrijpelijk of zinloos worden, doordat de context van hun ontstaan niet meer goed te bepalen is.
Herken je dat makkelijk? Nee. Natuurlijk niet! Dat vereist veel studie en zeer veel inzicht! En ook onder de moslims zijn er veel verschillen van inzichten! En er worden duidelijk fouten gemaakt, zeker door de fundos die alles maar letterlijk nemen.

Wat beweer ik dus? Moslims zitten gewoon in hetzelfde schuitje als wij! Stomme mensen die we zijn, kunnen we gewoon niet anders, dan stukje bij beetje inzicht krijgen. En daar begaan we voortdurend allemaal stommiteiten bij!
De grote arrogantie van de moslims is, dat zij zich via het leerstuk van de perfecte leer, menen zich de Islam te te kunnen eigenen, als ware zij daar de vertegenwoordiger van! Zij zien hun eigen imperfecties en beperktheid slecht. En zij begrijpen de grootsheid van de leer ook maar half! De echte perfecte leer omvat namelijk alles: ook christendom, boeddhisme, vele goede westerse waarden enz! En een moslim, die daar niks van snapt, die begrijpt echt de grootsheid van de leer niet goed!

Wat is het misverstand hier dus vaak? Moslims roepen heel vaak dat de islam aangevallen wordt, of dat de islamitische leer veel beter is, e.a. Maar zij verwisselen islam daarbij gewoon met hun eigen opvattingen over die leer. Aldus verdedigen zij enkel hun eigen straatje, en draait hun hele wereld daar om. En ik roep enkel op om over die grenzen van de eigen wereld heen te kijken. Ik probeer dat ook. Enkel zo krijg je echt respect. En zo leer je ook de imperfecties van elk straatje zien.. Intussen mag er best een behoorlijke strijd over de leerstukken gevoerd worden. Maar die fundo-houding, waarbij niet inhoudelijk over de leerstukken ingegaan wordt, en enkel geroepen wordt wij weten alles beter dat is enkel zelfgenoegzame domheid. En waarschijnlijk kwaadaardig ook nog.

Pak eens die jongens van Overgave.nl, met hun stellingen:

1. Religie heeft een lage prioriteit. Nou dat klopt. De grote vraag is overigens wel, of de jongens die er wel mee bezig zijn, daar ook daadwerkelijk mee bezig zijn, kortom of ze niet dwalen, en in feite met hele andere dingen bezig zijn dan ze denken! (niet voor niets zitten bij Dante het grootste deel van de religieuzen in de hel.)

2. Ze zetten gods wetten naast de liberale en democratische systemen, en beweren zelfs dat je in feite polythest bent, als je mede de laatste aan hangt! Ridouan gaat een eind de goede richting uit, door te zeggen, dat je de wetten van en land moet respecteren. Dat is natuurlijk common sense, maar geeft nog niet het wezen van de zaak aan. De idioterie van overgave.nl is namelijk dat je de natuurlijke wetten van Allah helemaal niet kunt zetten naast de systemen die mensen noodzakelijkwijze moeten maken, om een land te runnen! Dat zijn totaal verschillende dingen! 

Ten eerste kun je een land onmogelijk met de Sharia runnen! Dat lukt nog wel in zeer primitieve samenlevingen, maar het houdt al hel snel op! De organisatie van de samenleving is een vak apart, en religie dient totaal niet om dat over te nemen. Ik verzin je zo honderd simpele vragen, waar de Sharia toaal geen antwoord op hebben.. Er staan wat constructies van dorpsoudsten en respectabele geleerden, maarmee je vanaf de eerste dag al in zwre moeilijkheden komt en blijft! (wordt vervolgd..)

----------


## Maarten

Ten tweede is het een volslagen illusie, dat mensen de wetten van God/Allah zouden kunnen invoeren. Dat is vooral Gods eigen taak! Mensen kunnen en moeten wel meewerken, ook door bepaalde waarden in het systeem op te nemen (wetgeving), maar hoe zeg je dat in godsnaam?Het is bijna godslasterlijk om te denken dat je met een door mensen gemaakt - en door beperkte mensen uitgevoerd - bestuurlijk systeem, een ware vertegenwoordiger en uitvoerder van Gods wetten kunt zijn! Hoguit kun je daarmee wat cultureel bestaande opvattingen over de godsdienst ondersteunen. Maar verder is Gods wet cht veel te groot voor dit soort menselijke acties, en kun je daar een oceaan van onrechtvaardigheden van verwachten! En de complete geschiedenis van christenen en moslims laat dat dan ook zien! 

Westerse systemen geven wel problemen, omdat er weinig rem op bepaalde vrijheden zitten (overigens zijn er duizenden regels die die vrijheid behoorlijk indammen.), maar die systemen hebben de mens vooral bevrijdt van allerlei vormen van terreur en dwang, die absoluut geen bestaansrecht hadden. Vergelijk de christelijke middeleeuwen maar. En de praktijk in de moslimlanden van de afgelopen 500 jaar laat een precies eender beeld zien!

3. Christenen vereren in het algemeen afgodsbeelden, volgens overgave.nl. Echte onzin natuurlijk. De leer heeft er hele duidelijke stellingen over. En wat dacht je van de Beeldenstorm, en de controverse tussen katholieken en protestanten hier over? 
Bij de katholieken kan gewoon meer. En tal van beelden leiden totaal niet tot verafgoding, hoewel het gevaar wel bestaat. Mar minstens 100 wereldberoemde kunstenaars maakten echt wel beelden die zeer inspirerend kunnen zijn.
Moslims zijn gewoon strenger! Maar ook dat heeft nadelen. Letterlijk gesproken zou je geen fotos, films, documentaires, tekeningen, illustraties in boeken, e.a. mogen maken! Bedenk zelf maar wat de enorme gevolgen zijn voor het opdoen van kennis. Grote delen van wetenschap zouden trouwens onmogelijk worden. Kortom, moslims doen hier ook meer water bij de wijn, dan ze denken, en doen eigenlijk niet anders dan wat christenen ook doen: een zinnige interpretatie van het voorschrift maken. En daar zit gewoon wat verschil in, dat is alles.

En dan schrijven die idioten dit: maar ook dat de Almachtige God oneindig verschillend is van Zijn schepping en daarom niets in Zijn schepping Hem kan vertegenwoordigen.
Alsof die idioten zoiets kunnen weten! Alsof het tot de menselijke vermogens behoort om zon conclusie te trekken! Hahaha.. 
In feite zeggen die jongens, dat er geen enkel verschijnsel op de wereld is, waar God in gekend kan worden. Waar kennen ze hem dan uit? Enkel uit het boek? Dat is een hele schrale opvatting van de leer!
Stond er niet ergens in de Koran, dat Allah gekend kan worden uit zijn tekenen in de hemelen en de aarde?? Nou dan!
Schiep God de mens niet naar zijn evenbeeld volgens het scheppingsverhaal??
Hier zijn het de Boeddhisten, die het meest van de leer snappen: zij zeggen, dat lk onderdeel van de schepping zijn eigen Boeddhanatuur heeft! Dat kun je gerust vertalen met de opvatting, dat Allah gekend kan worden uit lles van de schepping! Ofwel lk deel van de schepping vertegenwoordigt God! 
En uit een modern-christelijke opvatting kan god het best gekend worden uit datgene wat naar zijn evenbeeld geschapen is, namelijk de mens! Niet dat de mens god is, maar wel dat een glimp van het goddelijke ervaren kan worden, juist in het nders zijn van een andere mens!

En dat lijkt me een zeer zinnige opvatting. En vele verstandige christenen hebben totaal niet de illusie God helemaal te kennen  of zelfs maar een beetje te kennen  door een paar ervaringen met verschijnselen uit de schepping. De zegswijze Allah is Groot, begrijpen ze maar al te goed.

Paradoxaal genoeg zijn het juist de jongens van overgave.nl, die door hun voorstelling van zaken een beeld van God gemaakt hebben! Niet een compleet beeld, maar wel een bepaalde opvatting over het verband tussen God en zijn schepping! En moet je eens zien wat daar van komt!! Volgens mij is dat een volkomen onvruchtbare toestand, en moeten die jongens voortdurend veel moeite doen om het totaalbeeld van de hele leer in stand te houden!

En eigenlijk doet me dat denken aan de hele manier waarop vele moslims hier met het geloof bezig zijn. Zij presenteren z veel leerstukken als de absolute waarheid (zonder daar de nodige vragen bij te stellen), dat ik ze er van verdenk, dat ze in feite en groot beeld van God en de leer gemaakt hebben!! En dat is zer riskante business! Met name de fundos dus konden wel eens zwar zondigen tegen het voorschrift!! 

Ik geef toch absoluut de voorkeur aan de vele goede christenen, die voortdurend weer vragen stellen over elk leerstuk, en in de grotste bescheidenheid proberen om lke keer weer een waarachtige betekenis aan de leerstukken toe te kennen. (en al doende dus alle foute opvattingen over de leerstukken proberen uit te filteren.) Dat vind ik echt veel waarachtiger, dan al dat geroep de ware leer te hebben.) Nee, die christenen hebben de waarheid niet in pacht, maar dwalen minder, dan de moslims geneigd zijn aan te nemen. Ze geloven in uitwisseling, mede omdat elk evenbeeld van god nieuwe waarheid kan produceren!
En daarom geloof ik ook in uitwisseling met moslims. (maar dan wel over de leerstukken zelf, en niet over al dat bombastische gedoe van onze leer (= onze opvattingen!) is perfect!

Nou was ik even te negatief over moslims: Natuurlijk zijn moslims ook voortdurend op zoek naar de betekenis van de leerstukken. Maar zodra een christen daar wat over zegt, lijkt er in moslimland alles op tilt te slaan! Blijkbaar is dit absoluut not done. En dat heeft vooral politieke redenen, geen religieuze. Moslims hier werpen hier vaak elke barricade op, die ze maar kunnen verzinnen, om die uitwisseling tegen te gaan. (het westen, dat is vooral minirokjes, consumtie en minachting voor allochtonen, nietwaar?) Die houding lijkt me zeer tegen de echte islamitische leer 
Een echte moslim zal geen gelegenheid voorbij laten gaan om te debatteren over de inhoud en de betekenis van de leerstukken, zo lijkt mij.

Kortom: het onderwerp de vele Bijbelversies is slechts een onderdeel van het onderwerp de vele geloofsstromingen binnen de leer., want de leer is universeel. En wij allen blijven met onze tandjes knagen aan het graniet van de ware kennis. (En de reclame voor de verschillende soorten tandpasta is niet zo relevant)

----------


## sjo

Maarten......
prima teksten.......maar vraag je eens af hoe ik zou moeten reageren.
Ik zou dat graag doen zo af en toe.......maar waar begin ik ?
Ik kan echt niet zulke lappen tekst produceren.....en met minder kun je niet toe.
Nogmaals , probeer niet elk ding compleet te verslaan. Dat maakt reageren onmogelijk.

groeten
sjo

----------


## MwaB

> _Geplaatst door sjo_ 
> *Maarten......
> prima teksten.......maar vraag je eens af hoe ik zou moeten reageren.
> Ik zou dat graag doen zo af en toe.......maar waar begin ik ?
> Ik kan echt niet zulke lappen tekst produceren.....en met minder kun je niet toe.
> Nogmaals , probeer niet elk ding compleet te verslaan. Dat maakt reageren onmogelijk.
> 
> groeten
> sjo*


Inderdaad, en meer nog Maarten: ik heb de indruk dat jij het geloof meer ziet als een keuze (gebaseerd op studies), en dat het voor jou ook niet meer als een studie object is.
Ik vermoed dus ook dat jij nooit in God zult geloven, want dan ga je bepaalde dingen moeten aanvaarden zonder dat daarvoor sluitend bewijs is. Jammer.
Dus voorlopig blijven je teksten monologen, die velen niet zullen lezen en waar geen antwoord op zal komen.
Ik wens je het beste.

----------


## Maarten

Wrong Mwab!!!!!
Geloof IS een keuze!!!! Een Innerlijke keuze!!!!!! En niets andrs dan dat!!
Wat zou het anders kunnen zijn??
Blinde aanname, dat wat er in en boek staat, war is?? Nee hoor! Dt zou pas boekenwijsheid zijn!

Maar je vergist je heel erg M, over mijn geloofsbasis. Dat komt hier echt van diep binnenuit, en is zeker geen product van enkel studie. Zoveel heb ik ook niet bestudeerd hoor. Maar ik heb me wel met heel veel dingen bezig gehouden, en geprobeerd om er de zin van in te zien. Gewoon heel betrokken geweest, en open voor wat mensen iets waard vonden.. 
Hersens zijn nooit de basis van geloof, maar ze doen wel hard mee! En dat is nodig ook!

Ik niet gelovig? Jawel hoor! Een mens kan gewoon niet anders denk ik, eigenlijk.. De grote vraag is wel wat geloof is. Zeker niet iets wat je kunt bewijzen. Maar ook niet iets wat je zomaar moet aannemen..

Maar een echte geloofsblunder las ik hierboven net bij Ridouan. Simon klaagde over die moslimscholen, waar jonge kindertjes al erg negatieve verhalen over andere godsdiensten ingeprend krijgen! Dat is geen geloof-, maar domheid doorgeven! Dat is onbegrip er in hameren! Niks beter dan bij de Hitlerjugend en het antisemitisme, en bij de communisten, waar ze kindertjes leerden, dat alle westerlingen vuile kapitalisten waren. Werkelijk waar, de hele geschiedenis staat bol van dit soort toestanden. Het zaait gewoon domheid, onbegrip en onwil! Meer niet!

Op de basisschool AbiBakr hier, doen ze dit soort onzin niet. Daar hebben ze bijvoorbeeld ook het christelijke glas-in-lood werk laten zitten. En wat zeggen die kinderen?? Ach, het geloof is tch voor minstens de helft hetzelfde! De hebben al hersens!!

Maar hoe reageert Ridouan??: Jullie bemoeien je ook al met de opvoeding van onze kinderen!! Sorry hoor, maar dit soort hersens is enkel goed voor hondenvoer hoor! Echt geloof vraagt om hel ndere dingen! De tijd is echt voorbij, waarin je complete stromingen in drie zinnen kon afmaken. Hij kan wel zeggen, dat het geloof dit zo voorschrijft, maar ik betwijfel echt of je wel op die manier naar de Koran moet kijken. Het is echt simplisme, om alles opzij te schuiven wat niet in je kraam te pas komt. Bekrompen heet dat.

Zie ook mijn reactie op Sjo..

----------


## Maarten

Sjolaam!!

Ja ik schrijf te lange stukken. Ik wil moslims gewoon eens laten zien, hoe een westerling of en christen zoal met geloofszaken bezig kan zijn. Moslims horen daar vaak maar weinig over. En het is wel nodig vind ik. Er is een ontzettend gat op geloofsgebied, en dat kan goed gevuld worden.. En ik doe het gewoon graag, voor mezelf ook. Ik probeer hier echt geloof neer te zetten, zoals ik dat voel leven.

Ze vinden het te lang, te saai, te weinig onderbouwd en nog veel meer Toch zijn er ook mensen die het lezen, en er wat in zien.. Dat is mooi zat. En daar bedank ik ze voor!

Maar teksten zijn nooit af! Er kan altijd weer zinnig gereageerd worden.. Net het leven, dat zichzelf voortdurend vernieuwd.. En ik ben ook maar een kleine jongen, dus dat moet makkelijk kunnen. En ik zou het echt interessant vinden om er islamitische visies naast te zien! Ik heb wel een grote bek, maar ben wel heel gevoelig voor wat er leeft. Oemmah schreef bijvoorbeeld een paar mooie traditionele stukjes, en daar kan ik echt wel een tijd bij stil staan..

Maar OK Sjo, schrijven kost tijd, en je moet het kunnen. Ik zit toevallig in een drive waardoor ik het hier doe.
Maar schrijven kun je leren! Gewoon zelf.. Schrijven kan een manier zijn om je innerlijk te ordenen. Soms voel ik van binnen iets, wat zich totaal aan het zicht onttrekt.. En ik zet een zin neer.., kijk er naar. Zet weer een zin neer en zo borrelt dat op.. En dan worden het twee kantjes in twee uur tijd.. En vaak sta ik echt te kijken van wat er uit gekomen is. Dan zit er een duidelijke lijn in, ook in mijn innerlijk, die ik zeker niet gezien had.

Schrijven aan vrienden, of vooral vriendinnen werkt lekker. Dan weet je wie het is, en waar die wat voor voelt. Of je voelt zelf iets van betrokkenheid.. en dat is genoeg.. Gewoon een basisgevoel, en dan maar laten borrelen, en proberen te herkennen.. Kijk naar je innerlijke orakel (haha).. daar moeten toch vele kantjes leven.. Schrijven kan een soort bidden zijn..

Maar OK, mn schrijfsels komen teveel als een gesloten blok over Dan zijn ze nog niet goed genoeg, h? Zucht.. mmm Maar toch bedankt! Ik kan namelijk totaal niet beoordelen, wat er aan m'n stukken mankeert. Je eigen blinde vlekken zie je niet. Die moet je door anderen leren zien. 
Bedtijd.., Groet!!

----------


## MwaB

> _Geplaatst door Maarten_ 
> *Wrong Mwab!!!!!
> Geloof IS een keuze!!!! Een Innerlijke keuze!!!!!! En niets andrs dan dat!!
> Wat zou het anders kunnen zijn??
> Blinde aanname, dat wat er in en boek staat, war is?? Nee hoor! Dt zou pas boekenwijsheid zijn!
> 
> Maar je vergist je heel erg M, over mijn geloofsbasis. Dat komt hier echt van diep binnenuit, en is zeker geen product van enkel studie. Zoveel heb ik ook niet bestudeerd hoor. Maar ik heb me wel met heel veel dingen bezig gehouden, en geprobeerd om er de zin van in te zien. Gewoon heel betrokken geweest, en open voor wat mensen iets waard vonden.. 
> Hersens zijn nooit de basis van geloof, maar ze doen wel hard mee! En dat is nodig ook!
> 
> ...


OK dan, je bent wel gelovig. En ja, geloof is natuurlijk een keuze, maar je moet je wel op de juiste beginpunten steunen.
Ik heb het gevoel dat jij je teveel op de gelovigen richt on een geloof te beoordelen. Je vergelijkt konstant moslims met christenen, en je gaat ervan uit dat de bijbel en de koran in wezen menselijke schrijfsels zijn. Mijn mening is dat je ervan moet uitgaan dat de Koran van Allah komt ( en de -originele- boeken van de vorige profeten ook), dat als basis voor je geloof nemen, en dan bekijken wat de gelovigen ermee aanvangen en ze daarop beoordelen.
Het enige kriteria is het Boek, en niet de menselijke regels.
Vergeet ook niet dat de vorige Boeken aan een bepaald volk gericht waren, terwijl de Koran aan de gehele mensheid gericht is.

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door MwaB_ 
> *Vergeet ook niet dat de vorige Boeken aan een bepaald volk gericht waren, terwijl de Koran aan de gehele mensheid gericht is.*


Dat geldt toch zeker ook voor het Christendom dat het tot de gehele mensheid gericht is. Overigens klopt dat in zoverre weer niet dat alle monothestische Godsdiensten weinig tolerant zijn tegenover anders gelovigen al kunnen moderne interpretaties dat soms wat recht breien. Eigenlijk mis ik dat nu juist wel: een Godsdienst die zich werkelijk tot alle mensen richt en geen onderscheid maakt tussen gelovigen en ongelovigen. Je zou het Goddelijk licht met de zon kunnen vergelijken en een religie met een stukje land waar iemand een hek omheen zet en zegt: alleen van hieruit kan je de zon goed waarnemen. Dat is natuurlijk belachelijk omdat je overal de zon kan waarnemen en deze is ook voor iedereen waar te nemen. Een ware religie zou dat dan ook moeten verkondigen. 

Simon

----------


## Maarten

Right MwaB! Salaam!

Ik beoordeel islam niet op wat moslims doen, net zo min als christendom op wat christenen doen. Van beide groepen wordt ik als christen trouwens even ziek, en beide maken grove fouten.. Ik weet nog niet van welke groep ik precies zieker wordt, haha.. Maar ik kan natuurlijk in niemands ziel kijken, en beoordeel niemands innerlijke geloof.

Maar verder pak je een heel wezenlijk punt!
Het gaat eigenlijk voor de gelovigen om de grote controverse tussen het uitwendige geloof, zoals dat in de boekjes staat, en het inwendige geloof, zoals dat in mensen leeft!

Als de Koran en de Bijbel het over geloof of gelovigen hebben, dan wordt eigenlijk de gelovige bedoeld, voor wie het innerlijke geloof helemaal overeenkomt met het geloof, zoals dat in het Boek bedoeld is! Op zich kennen de Boeken wel de dwaling maar ze kennen niet zoiets als de half-gelovigen, je weet wel, zo van: Wij mensen onder elkaar zijn wel gelovig, maar eigenlijk snappen we maar half de ballen waar het over gaat! Die visie, daat gaan de boeken echt niet van uit.

De praktijk is natuurlijk wel zo. Marokkanen worden automatisch moslim, en bij de christenen wordt een baby meteen christelijk gedoopt. Die jonge mensen weten nog van niks, maar heten intussen wel gelovig. 
En die jongeren groeien op. En een aantal daarvan gaan het geloof ook echt volgen, of vereenzelvigen zich daar mee. En ze volgen de regels, met een zeker gevoel, dat die deugen. En ouders keuren dat goed. En belangrijke mensen houden zich er mee bezig. Dus dat zit wel goed, vinden ze. 

Maar wat snappen ze eigenlijk al?? Nou, eigenlijk niet veel. Echt geloof is iets wat moet groeien en rijpen. Daar is eigenlijk een hoop ervaring bij nodig.. En eigenlijk een massa ervaringen, die je innerlijke geloof flink onder druk zetten! Waarheid, die in de boekjes niet voor komt. Goede oplossingen, die tegen de regels zijn. Oplossingen uit de boeken, die bij nader inzien alleen maar onder bepaalde omstandigheden goed zijn.
Ik wil er geen opsomming van maken, maar hoe meer er tegen het innerlijk geloof aan getrapt wordt, met name het geloof inzake de religie, hoe meer dat geloof zich kan zuiveren. Ik bedoel, de theori leren is en ding, maar het echt eigen maken van kennis en waarheid is een heel ander ding! Dat is een proces van vele jaren..

En massas jonge moslims en christenen hoor je verhalen houden van: Het staat in het boek. En het boek is waar. En dus is de waarheid zus en zo...Klaar! Nou, die mogen van mij eens behoorlijk door het leven door het slijk gehaald worden, en dan praten we verder! Dan kn blijken dat de Boeken nog steds waar zijn! Maar de hele betekenis van de teksten, of de waardering er van, of de hele visie op de juiste toepassing er van, kunnen dan inmiddels compleet veranderd zijn!

Bij jongeren leeft zeker echt geloof! Jongeren zijn de hoop, vinden ouderen. En het geloof leeft ook in jongeren, vaak meer dan ze zichzelf bewust zijn. Jongeren kunnen ook best wijs zijn. Maar vraag ouderen eens hoeveel stomme dingen ze meenden te weten toen ze 20 waren? Velen schamen zich rot, over wat ze toen dachten.. En dat gaat echt elke nieuwe generatie opnieuw gebeuren, ook al vinden die jongeren telkens weer, dat ze de dingen heel wat beter zien dan de oudere generatie. (wat weer leidt tot de bekende stelling: je zult niet de fouten van je ouders maken, maar wel weer vele andere.) 
Maar wat geloof betreft, verbinden jongeren hun relatieve naiviteit aan de schoonheid of waarheid, of indrukwekkendheid van de religie en de boeken! En daar zit dus net zo goed een klont geromantiseerde werkelijkheid bij.
Zelfs bij een sterke overtuiging van dingen, kan later blijken, dat er nog heel wat meer aan de hand is.

En vooral wanneer het om moeilijkere zaken gaat, dan zie je de jongeren klungelen: Die zeggen dan ongeveer dit: We overzien nog lang niet alles, maar we ervaren, dat het boek grote waarheid bevat. Daarom gaan we er van uit, dat de rest ook waar is.. en dus neigen ze om datgene wat ze nog niet goed begrijpen aan letterlijke teksten, ook maar klakkeloos toe te passen.

Laat ik als voorbeeld eens een hel (te) gewaagd onderwerp pakken: Homos! (nee ik ben er geen). Die zijn volgens de Bijbel en Koran hardstikke fout (zo lijkt het). Nou zijn er zeker een aantal mensen, die er voor kiezen om homo te zijn, en die zou je dus fout kunnen vinden..
Maar er is zeker een grote groep, waar steeds meer aanwijzingen van komen, dat ze zo geschapen zijn! Er is bijvoorbeeld al een iets afwijkende hersenstam gevonden. Of denk aan homos die hun gevoel al van kinds af aan hadden, en er met geen tien ton aan dwangmiddelen vanaf te brengen waren. En wie wil er nou als kind homo zijn?? Dat is in je omgeving echt einde verhaal hoor! Maar er is nog veel meer.. 
Het begint er dus naar uit te zien, dat die duidelijke groep een schepping van Allah is! Compleet met de geaardheid daar in! En dan zou je dus niet anders Kunnen, dan dat accepteren!

En de heilige teksten dan? (zie vervolg)

----------


## Maarten

Ik las eens een katholieke vertaling van het volk van Lot! (volgens de katholieke leer zojn homos ook foute boel hoor.) Die vertaling was ook minder stellig, dan de meeste protestandse vertalingen, en dat past ook beter bij het oude hebreeuws vind ik. Maar daar worden dus al die seksuele perversiteiten achter elkaar opgesomd.. En dat was ook precies de indruk die het maakt, namelijk dat het om de neiging tot perversiteiten gaat! Daar werdt ook niet vertaalt met homos, maar met knapenschenders en schandknapen! Nou, dan denk ik bijvoorbeeld aan de Romeinse orgien, of uberhaupt aan kerels, die macht over anderen hebben, en die hun prick werkelijk in alles steken, wat hun voor de voeten komt! 
Bedenk vooral ook, dat volgens de huidige onderzoeken en inzichten bijvoorbeeld een verkrchting veel meer met mcht te maken heeft, dan met seks! Kortom kerels met macht, kunnen heel goed de neiging hebben om die mede door seks te handhaven! In gevangenissen idem! En al dit misbruik komt behoorlijk veel voor!

Daarom denk ik dat die teksten vooral dar over gaan! (en in de 7e eeuw kon dat wel eens zon barbaarse gewoonte zijn, waartegen de Koran zich vooral richt.)
Maar geldt dit nou ook voor de echte homos?? Ik twijfel heel heel erg hoor, of die teksten daar wel over gaan. Ik heb heel wat homos gesproken, en daar zitten echt bijzonder oprechte verhalen bij.. En een deel daar van, daar slaagt mijn geweten cht niet in, om dat te veroordelen. (die gaan ook helemaal niet over seks, maar over liefde, romantiek, inspiratie, verliefdheid enz..)

En dan kun je wel met de teksten aan komen, in combinatie met wat je zelf aan afkeer van sommige dingen kunt voelen, maar dan weet ik cht niet zeker, of die teksten daar wel over gaan!! Hier moet even hel voorzichtig gewezen worden.. En het is bepaald niet uitgesloten, dat bijvoorbeeld ook de Marokkaanse gemeenschap bezig is, om collectief een grote misdaad tegen homos te plegen! En ik begin zelfs waarschijnlijk te vinden, dat dat zo is. En mijn bezwaar gaat dus niet tegen de teksten, maar tegen de interpretatie of toepassing er van!

Maar terug naar de hoofdlijn: innerlijk geloof versus het geloof in de boeken!..
Ze hangen echt samen! Maar alleen in het boek zijn ze hetzelfde, maar in praktijk niet. Ik ben het helemaal met je eens, dat het Boek de eerste maatstaf voor het geloof is, en niet de mensen. Maar helaas zijn het altijd de mensen, die de betekenis aan de teksten toe kennen!

Ik bedoel, zegt het volgende je wat? Ja hoor, god schiep ons, en als we ons netjes aan de regeltjes houden, dan komt straks de dag van het Laatste Oordeel, en zitten we fijn in de Hemel, met onze 72 maagden! Geleufde gij het?? Ik bedoel, zo werkt dat niet! Het heeft hel weinig zin, om dit soort dingen aan te nemen, als je niet lle vormen van waarheid, en alle levensverschijnselen een plaats kunt geven in dat geloof! (en met name alles, wat je op het eerste gezicht niet uitkomt. Of wat niet in je beeld past!)

Kortom, die eenheid tussen innerlijk geloof, en het geloof zoals dat volgens de Boeken zou moeten zijn, die is er helemaal nog niet! Ook de opmerking binnen ons geloof zien wij het zus en zo, doet me nogal eens zwaar verzuchten: De cultureel gegroeide geloofsopvatting is meestal ook maar beperkt tot een soort grote gemene deler van wat iedereen vindt..
Wat het chte geloof nou precies is, dat is volgens mij bepaald nog niet duidelijk. Zonder gegroeid inzicht kunnen de teksten echt voor vele dwaling zorgen.

Zijn de teksten door mensen geschreven? Het Oude Testament wel! De enige tekst die werkelijk van God zelf zou zijn, dat zijn de 10 Geboden. (uit het brandende braambos.. de Stenen tafelen) meen ik. Tuurlijk zijn er allerlei teksten, waarin gezegd wordt, dat God zus en zo gezegd heeft, en staan er ook gebeurtenissen, maar de tekst werd meen ik toch door mensen geschreven.
Het Nieuwe Testament, daar is zeker van, dat het geheel door mensen geschreven is.
De Koran? Ik ken het verhaal van Gabriel en de profeet natuurlijk. Nou wil ik er nu even hiet veel over zeggen.. Maar ook al klopt het verhaal, dan kan de profeet goed de bottleneck bij het overbrengen van de boodschap geweest zijn, want ik vind zelf dat het boek nogal wat tekenen van menselijke tekortkomingen vertoont.
Maar voor mij doet het er allemaal niet zo toe: Ik ga wel uit van de goddelijke oorsprong. 

Maar waar wij in verschillen, dat is de manier warop je hele oude teksten benadert, en hoe je die leest. Het gaat er om, om de juiste betekenis er aan toe te kennen, en dus om een zo zinvol mogelijke interpretatie. En het allergrootste gevaar zie ik in het uit zijn historische of letterlijke context rukken van een zin, en daar maar plompverloren conclusies uit trekken, zoals de fundos doen. 
Ik ben ervan overtuigd, dat je telkens weer een combinatie moet maken van uitwendige tekst, en diep innerlijk geloof, dat je als vrij mens echt mag hebben. (plus logica, historische kennis e.a.) Dat is geen rotzooien, maar een methode om de leerstukken de juiste betekenis te geven. Maar dit is wel een duidelijk verschil met de traditionelere moslims, die erg aan letterlijke tekst hechten.. Sja.... Salaam!!

----------


## Maarten

Ha Simon!

Interessante gedachte trouwens, een godsdienst zonder en al te uitdrukkelijk onderscheid tussen gelovigen en ongelovigen! Dat onderscheid zaait heel wat verwarring, om maar te zwijgen van de hele geschiedenis, waarin de mensheid enorme gevolgen aan dat onderscheid verbond, tot aan massamoorden toe!

Nou laat dat onderscheid zich niet schrappen! Maar de gelovigen kunnen de ellende en de misverstanden wel voorkomen, door zeer voorzichtig te zijn met het begrip gelovigheid, en vooral de innerlijke component er van er goed in mee te nemen.
Vooral in de traditionelere kringen wordt die nogal eens ondergewaardeerd: Daar wordt die innerlijke component  als die dreigt af te wijken van de officiele leer  toch al snel als persoonlijke dwaling gezien, of als verschijnsel, dat snl omgebogen moet worden tot de officiele leer. De innerlijke overtuiging dreigt daar een buitenbeentje te worden, terwijl het juist een zeer belangrijk instrument is voor het geloof.

Christenen hebben al veel meer dan vroeger de neiging om de innerlijke overtuiging een grotere rol te laten spelen.
En moslims kunnen het, door meer gewicht toe te kennen aan de zeer zinnige Koranregel, dat er geen dwang is in het geloof. Die regel geeft vooral aan, dat de mens vrij is, om aan te nemen, wat hij zelf aan wenst te nemen. Dat lijkt me zeer realistisch en zeer mensvriendelijk. 
Dit geeft de mens terecht een veel grotere verantwoordelijkheid. Zonder echte betrokkenheid kom je er dan niet meer. En met verwijzingen naar boven, die maar half begrepen worden, is het dan ook afgelopen...

----------


## Gaazi

Kijk uit voor Maarten, de christelijke missionaris. Het is een sluwe adder, die je tot het Christendom probeert te bekeren!!!!!!

----------


## Gaazi

> _Geplaatst door Simon_ 
> *
> 
> Dat geldt toch zeker ook voor het Christendom dat het tot de gehele mensheid gericht is.*


Fout!!!!!!!!!!!

Het Christendom kwam voor de verloren schapen van Israel!!!!!
Het is een exclusieve godsdienst, niet bedoeld voor de hele mensheid. De tekst ( ik geloof in Matheus) "Gaat heen in de wereld en preek het evangelie aan elk schepsel" is een toevoeging aan de Bijbel nadat Jezus (as) allang heengegaan was!!!! Deze tekst komt in geen enkele evangelie voor, die dateren voor de 4de eeuw!

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door Gaazi_ 
> *
> 
> Fout!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Het Christendom kwam voor de verloren schapen van Israel!!!!!
> Het is een exclusieve godsdienst, niet bedoeld voor de hele mensheid. De tekst ( ik geloof in Matheus) "Gaat heen in de wereld en preek het evangelie aan elk schepsel" is een toevoeging aan de Bijbel nadat Jezus (as) allang heengegaan was!!!! Deze tekst komt in geen enkele evangelie voor, die dateren voor de 4de eeuw!*


Het Christendom is toch sowieso geen uitvinding van Jezus? Dat was een Jood en ik geloof niet dat deze beste man een nieuwe Godsdienst wou stichten. Maar als ik het over het Christendom heb dat heb ik het wel over die nieuwe religie die zich voor een groot deel buiten het Jodendom ontwikkeld heeft en zich (ook) richt tot niet-Joden. 

Simon

----------


## sjo

Ok Maarten, ik erken je talent en ik herken de "drive", al lijd ik momenteel aan een gebrek aan die inspiratie.

Opborreling noemde je dat en dat is de juiste naam daarvoor i.t.t. uitdroging. Het leven is dus ook in die zin een woestijnreis.

Van harte vergeven, en ga vooral door met je gezegende arbeid, want ik denk dat het "gat" waarvan je sprak in de 1e alinea van je reaktie voorlopig niet gedicht zal zijn.
Als ik wil reageren pik ik er wel een detail uit en beperk me daartoe.

Nu je het over "blinde vlekken" hebt , in sommige zaken dien je rechtlijnig te zijn.
Ik heb het vaker gezegd : bij een teveel aan "begrip" voor alles wat in mensengeesten ontstaat en tot wasdom komt, ben je, voor dat je het weet , goeie maatjes met de duivel.

Want je weet het : arglistig is het hart, meer dan enig ander ding. Ja , dodelijk is het , wie zal het kennen ?

(zoek zelf de Bron maar even op)

groeten
sjo

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door Maarten_ 
> *Nou laat dat onderscheid zich niet schrappen! Maar de gelovigen kunnen de ellende en de misverstanden wel voorkomen, door zeer voorzichtig te zijn met het begrip gelovigheid, en vooral de innerlijke component er van er goed in mee te nemen.*


Hoi Maarten, ja ik geloof dat men het teveel koppelt aan formaliteiten en zich te weinig realiseert dat het niet aan mensen is om de medemens als gelovige te 'wegen'. Ik realiseerde mij laatst bij die nieuwe vondst van die 6 a 7 miljoen jaren oude mensenschedel dat de monotheistische Godsdiensten nu 0,004%van de tijd bestaan dat de mens op aarde verblijft. Die andere 99,996% van de tijd dat de mens op aarde was waren er uiteraard ook gelovigen. En nu zijn ze er ook buiten de regio's waar die Godsdiensten beleden worden. Dat is in ieder geval mijn overtuiging. Er is bestaat geen monopolie op geloven. Maar ik geloof zeker ook dat de structuur van religies tot geloof kunnen leiden. Een religie is eigenlijk een middel om mogelijk tot geloof te komen maar het is niet het geloof zelf.

Simon

----------


## Maarten

> _Geplaatst door Gaazi_ 
> *Kijk uit voor Maarten, de christelijke missionaris. Het is een sluwe adder, die je tot het Christendom probeert te bekeren!!!!!!*


Godver... betrapt! Maar ik ga je terug pakken: elke avond voor het slapen gaan zal ik een kruisje voor je slaan, en bidden dat de Heere zich over je zal onfermen, en leiden tot het lichtend pad van Jezus, die zei: ik ben de Weg, de Waarheid, en het Leven!!!
Gij zult nog door de engelen bezocht worden, totdat gij uw dwalingen inziet!!! (hahaha...)

Weet je wat mijn grootste probleem zou zijn Gaazi? Ik zou bij God niet weten naar welke club ik je heen zou moeten sturen!!! Hahahaha... Ik vind heel veel van die christelijke clubs eigenlijk te klef, te lievig.. Toch zijn er echt hele goede christenen, en deugt de leer zeker vind ik, maar die clubs?? Ik vind namelijk dat die ook heel vaak iets mankeren. Teveel begrip zonder echt begrip en zo..

Ik probeer me echt in te leven, waarom een moslim denkt, dat een christen moslims zou willen bekeren.. Zelf willen ze christenen bekeren, maar veel verder kom ik niet...
Maar de zendingsdrang bij christenen is lager dan ooit. Misschien moeten ze eerst een bedreigde diersoort gaan worden, eer ze dat weer gaan doen. En ik heb werkelijk nog nooit gehoord van een christen, die plannetjes beraamde om een moslim te bekeren. 
Christenen weten niets van Islam, en snappen niks van moslims. Ze merken wel, dat het iets heeft, maar verder vinden ze het vooral raar en onwennig. 
Kijk, als autochtonen nou moslim waren, dan viel er wat te lullen. Maar het zijn ook nog allochtonen, en dus alles bij elkaar zo anders, dat waarschijnlijk niemand een methode van bekeren zou kunnen bedenken.

En tegenwoordig al helemaal niet. Islam is voor de moslims hier vooral de eenheid-brenger, en ook een krachtbron van verzet tegen alles wat allochtonen niet zien zitten in het westen. Wou iemand daar een bekeringsprogramma tegenaan zetten? Hahahaha..

En probeer het vanuit de christenen te zien? Of vanuit mij?!Waarom moeten die moslims bekeerd worden? Ze hebben toch grotendeels dezelfde boodschap? Accoord, er zijn verschillen genoeg, maar erg bedreigend is die leer voor ons niet. (afgezien van de Binnies en de fundo's, maar zelfs dat..) Bij christenen staan vooral begrip en tolerantie centraal. Nou zijn er wel wat strubbelingen, maar moslims zijn geen slechte mensen!

Nee hoor, het bestaan van moslims is voor mij een gegeven, en ik streef er alleen na, om de raakvlakken duidelijk te krijgen! zijn mijn motieven niet duidelijk zat? Moeten er in dit land twe godsdiensten bestaan, die nota bene een gemeenschappelijke wortel hebben ook nog, maar die totaal niets van elkaar weten, of willen weten?? Dat is absoluut niets voor christenen, en ook niks voor veel Nederlanders. En in de vergelijking zit de uitdaging! 

Maar bedankt! Ik zie je kritiek als compliment. Blijkbaar vind je mijn schrijfsels zo overtuigend, dat je er bijna christen van zou kunnen gaan worden! Hahaha..
Wie weet heb ik wel een verborgen agenda: de christianisering van de islam! Ergens klopt dat wel, maar het ligt toch anders: Juist omdat er zoveel gemeenschappelijke leerstukken zijn, vind ik het leuk om daar een beetje concurrentiestrijd over te voeren.

Vergis je trouwens niet: moslims stimuleren in elk geval om die geloofskant op te gaan. En die roepen dat in mij ook weer wakker! Daarom voel ik ook een solidariteit met die moslims. En het bezig zijn met ethische kwesties op die manier, is ergens toch ook weer heel Nederlands (geweest?). Blijf maar lekker moslim hoor. Mij doe je een grotere lol met zeggen wat je denkt, dan door christen te worden. Ik geloof vooral in uitwisseling! Ergens daar is de Weg, de Waarheid, en het Leven... (of is dit weer een pleidooi voor christendom?)

----------


## Maarten

> _Geplaatst door sjo_ 
> *..al lijd ik momenteel aan een gebrek aan die inspiratie.
> ..Als ik wil reageren pik ik er wel een detail uit en beperk me daartoe.
> 
> Nu je het over "blinde vlekken" hebt , in sommige zaken dien je rechtlijnig te zijn.
> Ik heb het vaker gezegd : bij een teveel aan "begrip" voor alles wat in mensengeesten ontstaat en tot wasdom komt, ben je, voor dat je het weet , goeie maatjes met de duivel.
> *


1. Hup Sjo! Hup Sjo!!!

2. Raak punt over de duivel! Teveel begrip kan absoluut tot stuurloosheid leiden! Een duidelijke valkuil voor de christenen. Ik heb er duidelijk aan geleden, en ben zeker een tikkie 'Loose'..
Misschien is het christelijk om je liever vaker te laten belazeren, dan en oprechte in de kou te laten staan. Ik ben graag naief, en wordt dus ook vaker belazerd.
En het is zeker overeenkomstig de leer, om ook naast mensen te gaan staan die de kluit belazeren. Ze zijn namelijk net als moordenaars en dieven op de eerste plaats een mens.

Nou is het christelijke gebod van de Naastenliefde zo'n beetje het eerste gebod. Je wil wel geloven, dat dat niet altijd meteen lukt, wel? hihi.. Dus verplicht dat gebod eigenlijk, om open te staan voor anderen, belangstelling te hebben, en betrokken te zijn in de situatie van de ander. (dat is wat Christus vooral deed.) 
Nou, als je dat echt veel doet, dat serieus nemen van anderen, dan krijg je toch ook weer feeling voor hoe mensen in het algemeen de zaak belazeren. Mij lukt het meestal prima hoor, om iemands gedrag te herleiden tot diens eigenbelang, en zo te zien hoe iemand de boel (half) belazert.. Dat voordeel heeft die houding wel.
Veel alternatief is er voor mij niet. Wat moet je anders? Iedereen wantrouwen? Of het eerste vooroordeel wat in je opkomt meteen als waarheid beschouwen? De Boeddhisten hebben hier een leuke spreuk: Vertrouw iedereen, maar wees op alles voorbereid!!

Christenen kunnen inderdaad wel wat erg Loose zijn (ook erg fundo trouwens), en moslims kunnen goed strepen trekken. Dat heeft zeker goede kanten, hoewel ik vind dat moslims wel eens wat erg veel kunnen afhakken, als het niet direct overeenkomstig de leer is. 
Maar je waarschuwing was wel terecht, vind ik.

----------


## Maarten

> _Geplaatst door Simon_ 
> *
> Die andere 99,996% van de tijd dat de mens op aarde was waren er uiteraard ook gelovigen. 
> En nu zijn ze er ook buiten de regio's waar die Godsdiensten beleden worden. Dat is in ieder geval mijn overtuiging. 
> Er is bestaat geen monopolie op geloven. Maar ik geloof zeker ook dat de structuur van religies tot geloof kunnen leiden. 
> Een religie is eigenlijk een middel om mogelijk tot geloof te komen maar het is niet het geloof zelf.
> 
> Simon*


Right!! Geloof zit in het beestje ingebakken! De religies doen niet meer, dan daar een appl op doen! Het geloof bestaat al in de werkelijkheid, en daarom kunnen de religies daar geen claim op leggen! Het bestond al. De religie kan het geloof alleen uitleggen!
En precies daarom heeft het geloof, zoals het leeft een utonome autoriteit naast de boeken!! 
En het kan goed concurreren met de boeken! Of beter gezegd - uitgaande van de opvatting dat de boeken de zuivere waarheid bevatten - kan dat autonome geloof heel goed bepalen hoe de boeken gelezen dienen te worden!

Ik geloof zelfs in een evolutie van het geloof, paralel aan de evolutie van de levensvormen. Geloof ontwikkelt zich daarin tot een steeds hoger plan, waarin ook allerlei stromingen mee doen, die volgens de religies niet tot de echte zaak behoren..
Ik schreef er een heel verhaal over onder het topic "de duivel, die vertelt.." 
http://www.maroc.nl/portal/forums/sh...1&pagenumber=3
Zie onder punt 4.8 18.47 uur, iets voorbij de helft. (onderdeel van Adam en de Ka'aba.)
Ik ben me daar trouwens flink te buiten gegaan: 16 A4tjes met een hele visie op het scheppingsverhaal, en de hele betekenis er van..
Maar je slaat de spijker echt op zijn kop, vind ik! Groet!!

----------


## Maarten

> _Geplaatst door Gaazi_ 
> *
> 
> Fout!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Het Christendom kwam voor de verloren schapen van Israel!!!!!
> Het is een exclusieve godsdienst, niet bedoeld voor de hele mensheid. De tekst ( ik geloof in Matheus) "Gaat heen in de wereld en preek het evangelie aan elk schepsel" is een toevoeging aan de Bijbel nadat Jezus (as) allang heengegaan was!!!! Deze tekst komt in geen enkele evangelie voor, die dateren voor de 4de eeuw!*


Geen idee hoe het zit met een eventuele toevoeging van de tekst " Gaat, en vermenigvuldigt u". De tekst gaat zeker over de verspreiding van het christendom, of van de leer. Maar die tekst is niet bepalend voor de vraag of het christendom voor alle mensen bedoeld is.

Dat blijkt namelijk uit de hele strekking van de leer. Een kernleerstuk is bijvoorbeeld, dat Christus voor lle mensen gestorven is, en dat je vergeving van alle zonden kunt krijgen, door in hem te geloven.

Je kunt wel zeggen dat Christus voor de joden kwam (ter aanvulling van het Oude Testament), maar niet dat zijn boodschap enkel voor de joden gold. De boodschap is heel univereel.
Ik heb ook nog nooit gehoord van een christelijke stroming, waarin dit als vraagpunt aan de orde kwam. Als het een twijfelpunt was, dan zou het zeker besproken zijn. vergeten zijn ze het zeker niet, want het valt bepaald op, dat de leer ineens buiten de wereld van de joden ging leven.

Overigens zegt de Koran, dat deze in het Arabisch geschreven is, zodat de gelovigen die in hun eigen taal konden lezen! Toch gaat iedereen er van uit, dat de boodschap universeel is. En ik ook. Maar ik zou dus niet te hard roepen, voordat iemand straks gaat roepen, dat de Koran er enkel voor de Arabieren is...
Salaam!

----------


## sjo

Dat zou ik nu eens wel aandurven Maarten ; de Koran en de islamitische boodschap is natuurlijk niet universeel.
De Koran is in het Arabisch geschreven en mag niet eens worden vertaald. Over excusivisme geproken. Sterker nog , de Moslims zijn er zeker van dat Allah zich gewoonlijk in het Arabisch uitdrukt, en zeker als hij zich tot mensen richt. De moslims zijn daar zo zeker van dat je zou zeggen dat ze alle dagen met het Opperwezen aan het ontbijt zitten.

Het zal iedereen bekend zijn dat Christenen zich te barste studeren om de Bijbel in zoveel mogelijk talen uit te geven.
En dat gebeurt wel degelijk in het kader van de zendings-opdracht hierboven genoemd.
Denk aan dit verband alleen al aan het Wicliff-instituut.
Als dit geen bewijs van de overtuiging van christelijk universalisme is , schiet mij dan maar in de kerstoom.

De Joodse religie was ook universeel. Maar de wereld stond niet open voor een abstracte God. De Joden zelf hadden daar al moeite genoeg mee.

geen tijd meer

groeten
sjo

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door Maarten_ 
> *Je kunt wel zeggen dat Christus voor de joden kwam (ter aanvulling van het Oude Testament), maar niet dat zijn boodschap enkel voor de joden gold. De boodschap is heel univereel.
> Ik heb ook nog nooit gehoord van een christelijke stroming, waarin dit als vraagpunt aan de orde kwam. Als het een twijfelpunt was, dan zou het zeker besproken zijn. vergeten zijn ze het zeker niet, want het valt bepaald op, dat de leer ineens buiten de wereld van de joden ging leven.
> *


Hierbij een fragment over deze kwestie uit het boek van A.N. Wilson genaamd "Jezus, een biografie":

Het 'christendom' van Jakobus, Jezus' broer, en van de 'kerk' te jeruzalem heeft het evenmin gehaald. Het is duidelijk dat het aanvankelijk werd beschouwd als de voornaamste stroming. Jakobus en zijn volgelingen waren vierkant tegen Paulus' verwerping van de joodse thora. Tegen de tijd van Irenaeus echter, in de tweede eeuw, werden deze volgelingen van Jakobus, bekend onder de naam Ebionieten, zelf tot 'ketters' bestempeld. Irenaeus stelt hen aan de kaak als weinig verschillend van joden. Vanaf een heel vroeg tijdstip geloofden deze joodse christenen, als we ze zo kunnen noemen, in de noodzaak joods te blijven. ledere nieuwe bekeerling tot 'de Weg', zoals zij de religie van Jezus noemden, moest zich vrijwillig aan de joodse rituelen, inclusief de besnijdenis, dejoodse spijswetten en het joodse geloof onderwerpen. Religie betekende voor de Ebionieten jodendom, omdat zij joden waren, zoals Jezus ook een jood was geweest. Zij geloofden niet in de goddelijkheid van Christus en trokken deze nog altijd in twijfel in de tweede eeuw, toen Irenaeus hen als ketters aan de kaak stelde. Ze geloofden niet dat hij uit een maagd was geboren, want hoe kon een sekte wier leider een van Jezus' broers was geweest zoiets fantastisch geloven?
Alles wijst erop dat jezus' familie na zijn dood binnen de nieuwe sekte een speciale status kreeg. Eusebius, een orthodox christen uit de vierde eeuw, beschrijft Jakobus als 'degene aan wie de troon van het bisdom te Jeruzalem is toevertrouwd', hoewel noch die troon noch dat bisdom destijds veel kunnen hebben voorgesteld. Handelingen maakt niet duidelijk hoe Jakobus aan zijn eind kwam, hoewel de kerkelijke traditie, weer bij Eusebius bewaard, doet veronderstellen dat hij een lot onderging dat herinnerde aan een van zijn broers verzoekingen in de woestijn. Hij werd van een hoogte naar beneden gegooid en met een knots doodgeknuppeld. Volgens zijn bewonderaar Hegesippus was Jakobus een asceet, die geen alcohol dronk en zich niet schoor. De brief die aan hem wordt toegeschreven kan door iemand anders zijn geschreven, maar weerspiegelt de Ebionitische vroomheid. De brief is niet mystiek, ethisch en gemakkelijk te lezen. 'Zuivere en onbevlekte godsdienst voor God, de Vader, is: omzien naar wezen en weduwen in hun druk en zichzelf onbesmet van de wereld bewaren. '
Deze brief werd zo intens door orthodoxe christenen gehaat dat ze zich zelfs hebben afgevraagd of hij eigenlijk wel christelijk was. Luther scheurde hem uit de bijbel als hij hem tegenkwam en beweerde dat het een brief van niets was, omdat hij goedheid en zelfbeperking predikt en niets zegt over rechtvaardiging door het geloof alleen. Jezus zou de brief ongetwijfeld puriteins hebben gevonden, maar qua geest dichter bij zijn eigen ideen dan bij die van Paulus, Irenaeus of Luther, die in zijn smerige anti-joodse tirades vooruitliep op de ergste excessen van het Derde Rijk.
Ongeveer veertig jaar na Jezus' dood werd Jeruzalem door de Romeinen geheel verwoest. Tegelijk met de tempel, alle prachtige gebouwen en de meeste inwoners verdween ook de kleine 'kerk' van joodse christenen. Ze overleefden in kleine groepjes, die niettemin groot genoeg waren om door de niet-joodse christenen in de volgende eeuw aan de kaak te worden gesteld. Hun pogingen om te onderstrepen dat Jezus slechts probeerde de joden te leren hoe ze betere joden konden worden, vonden niet veel weerklank bij niet-joden die geen speciale reden hadden om het jodendom aan te nemen en zich niet wensten te onderwerpen aan de besnijdenis. 'De joodse religie is een nationale religie en het christendom doorbreekt de grenzen van de nationaliteit. ' Dat dat gebeurde, was grotendeels aan Paulus te danken. Toen de idee vanjezus aan de niet-joden was gegeven, namen ze hem aan als verlosser voor wiens menselijke biografie ze weinig of geen belangstelling hadden. Voor de platonische schrijver van de brief aan de Hebreen zijn het Oude Testament en alle joodse rituelen slechts afschaduwing en voorbeschikking van de hemel. Jezus was de grote hogepriester die als offer niet het bloed van stieren en kalveren doet vloeien, maar zijn eigen bloed. Zoals het offer van de hogepriester bij de oude religie vrede sloot tussen mens en God, zo zorgde het bloed van jezus voor een eeuwigdurend verbond. De hogepriester was op Grote Verzoendag door de voorhang heen het heilige der heiligen binnengegaan. Jezus ging door de hemelen om een plaats voor zijn volgelingen voor te bereiden.

----------


## Maarten

> _Geplaatst door Gaazi_ 
> *Kijk uit voor Maarten, de christelijke missionaris. Het is een sluwe adder, die je tot het Christendom probeert te bekeren!!!!!!*


H Gaazi!! Salaam!

Zal ik je dan een lol doen door te warschuwen voor christendom??? 
Moslims, watch out?!!
Ik garandeer je namelijk totaal niet, dat je die overtuigende visies van mij ook echt zo onder christelijke groepen aantreft! Vaak niet zelfs..

Ik bedoel, (hihi..) werp jezelf na het lezen van mijn stukken vol overgave voor de deur van de eerste de beste kerk, en ik weet echt niet wat ze je daar gaan vertellen hoor. Er zijn veel verschillende visies. (net als in Islam, dat een duidelijke kern heeft, maar veel visies op de afzonderlijke leerstukken toelaat.)

Waar moet de naar christendom snakkende moslim precies heen? Hihi.. Ik zou je naar de gereformeerden sturen, omdat hun aanpak nog het meest lijkt op die van de moslims. Maar als katholiek zit ik daar geen PR voor te maken, wel? Die zien je trouwens al aankomen..hihi.. Ik betwijfel of ze weten wat ze met je aanmoeten, want ze maken volgens mij geen hobby van vergelijkingen tussen christendom en Islam.

Maar ik ben wl missionaris! (who the hell is Not, on this site?) Toch betrapt dus... 
Maar gen missionaris van het pure christendom, maar van een soort post-christendom, dat vooral gericht is op de erkenning van lles wat waarheid en waarachtigheid bevat, ongeacht uit welke hoek het komt! In mijn hart blijf ik misschien wel christen, maar eigenlijk zijn de christelijke methoden en visies ook maar heel beperkt, in vergelijking tot wat er allemaal nog meer is, aan zeer zinnige dingen. En er zijn heel wat overtuigende krachten, die tal van traditioneel christelijke opvattingen opzij zetten! En daar zit ik totaal niet mee! Waar is vooral, wat innerlijke overtuigingskracht heeft!

Dus denk ik spreekbuis te zijn voor een tamelijk grote onderstroom in Nederland en elders. Die wenst beslist verder te gaan, dan de eeuwenoude traditionele leer! Die wil over de grenzen heen, naar alles wat zin heeft. In feite maakt die echt werk van de Bijbeltekst In het huis des Heeren is plaats voor velen!. Die kijken dus ook naar moslims. Hebben die goede dingen? Mooi! Tell me about it! Hoezo probleem?

Kijk, we leven in tijden van geestelijke globalisering. De tijd waarin we enkel konden putten uit de leer, die plaatselijk voorhanden was, en het antwoord op alle levensvragen moest geven, is beslist voorbij.
Een paar honderd jaar geleden konden de meeste mensen niet eens lzen. En het bezit van een boek was al iets bijzonders. De manieren om antwoorden op vragen te krijgen waren uiterst beperkt, en men hield dus vast aan alles wat er aan leer was!
Moet je nou kijken? Mensen zijn goed geschoold, en lezen Nederlands, Engels, Frans, Duits, Arabisch, Latijn enz.. En wie het fijne wil weten van eh.. de zevende dags adventisten, die zit daar 10 muisklikken van verwijderd! Of die weet binnen een uur welk boek je moet hebben, en heeft het binnen een week in huis!

De nieuwe omstandigheden zorgen voor nieuwe ontwikkeling, en dus ook voor ontwikkeldere mensen, waarvan vele weer nieuwe boeken schrijven met nieuwe inzichten. En daar zit een enorme waarachtigheid tussen, waar de oude leren niet eens aan toe kwamen! Die oude leren houden zeker hun waarde, maar de pretentie van de enige echte waarheid, moet je echt met een korrel zout gaan nemen. 
Hier hoeven de gelovigen niet van te schrikken. Ze hoeven enkel te beseffen, dat hun oude leer in feite ruimte laat voor tal van waarachtige ontwikkelingen en nuanceringen, die de traditionele visies vr kunnen overstijgen! Natuurlijk doet dat pijn, net zoals elk besef van beperktheid altijd pijn doet.
Maar de oude leren zullen waarschijnlijk wel mee moten, omdat hen anders niets anders rest, dan barrikaden en schuilkelders tegen de grote orkaan des levens en de kracht der schepping!

Kijk Gaazi, deze (onbenoemde) geloofsstroming is sterk vanwege de flexibiliteit, en de neiging om alles wat waarde kan hebben, in zijn waarde te laten, en het liefst te incorporeren, vanwege die echte waarheid erin. De stroming heeft geen naam, en mensen schreeuwen het niet van de daken. Maar je vindt ze overal: bij universiteiten, scholen, goede kranten en tijdschriften, uitgevers van boeken, bij de overheid, bij nieuws- en documentairemakers, enz.. 
En kritiek is in dit geloof geen bedreiging, maar in principe een welkome aanvulling, die vaak tot betere waarheid leidt!

Het gaat hier echt om een soort geloof. Het heet niet zo, maar de mensen begrijpen elkaar er donders goed in. Het stikt wel van de verschillen, of van onenigheid soms, maar in de basis spreken ze dezelfde taal. En zijn er heel veel dezelfde begrippen en waarden..Dit is niet meer het soort geloof van de joden en christenen waar de Koran zich tegen verzet. En dit geloof steunt de Koran mogelijk ook, zowel inhoudelijk, als vanwege het feit, dat zoveel moslims er erg aan hechten. Het geloof schrijft dan gewoon voor dat je Islam serieus moet bekijken, en in principe in zijn waarde moet laten.

Maar de wind der kritiek is wel onderdeel van dit geloof! Die wind dient niet, om het hele zaakje onderuit te blazen (dat is een zware zonde in die leer!!), maar om de stofnesten van eeuwen er tussenuit te blazen. Nou wordt er soms wel hard geblazen, en verdwijnen er soms zeker ook goede dingen.
Maar dit is wat ik hier doe! Ik waai een beetje! Maar uiteindelijk zijn het de moslims zelf, die zullen moeten bepalen wat stofnest is, en wat niet! Daar ga ik niet over. Ik ben geen moslim.(hoewel mijn geloof me wel voorschrijft, dat ik zo veel mogelijk zin moet toekennen aan wat moslims zeggen!) Ik zeg gewoon wat ik denk (en doe wat ik zeg! Geintje, hihi.. ik ben geen LPF-beffer!)

Maar van dit hele zooitje ben ik Missionaris, ja! En mogelijk is dat helemaal niet bedreigend voor de (zuivere?) Islam. Maar ik ben natuurlijk wel luis in de pels van de traditionele moslims, en jeuk ook graag flink..Maar niet goed, geld terug hoor!.. 

Salaam! Uw Serpent!..

----------


## Maarten

Ridouan verkoos om zijn welluidende bijdrage niet via het Prikbord, maar via Private Message te sturen, luidende:

Ga slapen missionaris op je drommedaris.. 

Nou kun je wel reageren met:

Wordt Wakker Stakker, kijk op van je Akker..
of met:
Vliegtuigen met teveel ballast, lukt het nooit om op te stijgen. 
Dan wel met:
Ooit slaagde de mens er in, om zich vanuit zijn vier poten te verheffen op zijn achterste benen, dat moet jou toch Ook kunnen lukken!..

Maar het is vast beter om op te merken, dat hier geprobeerd wordt om een tipje van de sluier van het grote mysterie van het ware geloof op te lichten, en dat de niet-moslims hier met de grootste belangstelling kijken naar de kwaliteit van de bijdragen van degenen, die hier als nige stellen de echte ware leer in huis te hebben!

Tevens er voorzichtig aan herinnerend, dat dit een moslimsite is, en dit forumonderdeel over Islam gaat, en dat Islam van moslims het grootste respect eist, en dat wij er dus van uit gaan, dat de bijdragen van moslims een weerspiegeling zijn van de inhoud-, n van de vruchten van dat Grote Geloof!

En dat steeds meer blijkt hoezeer de christenen wel niet dwalen, conform wat de Koran daar over zegt, nu zij steeds maar blijven geloven, dat er van sommige hartgrondige verdedigers van het enige echte ware geloof hier bijdragen kunnen komen, die inspirerender voor het geloof zijn, dan bijvoorbeld je ngels schoonmaken...

Zou dat overkomen?

----------


## selima.el.adel

> _Geplaatst door Maarten_ 
> *Ridouan verkoos om zijn welluidende bijdrage niet via het Prikbord, maar via Private Message te sturen, luidende:
> 
> Ga slapen missionaris op je drommedaris.. 
> 
> Nou kun je wel reageren met:
> 
> Wordt Wakker Stakker, kijk op van je Akker..
> of met:
> ...



Zie hier toch eens hoe indiscreet Maarten is zeg, 
PM betekent toch Private Messages???

H Maarten zullen we het eens over de pm tjes hebben die jij Ridouan gestuurd hebt, met je geslijm slijm slijm??????? Incha Allah hoop ik dat hij ze nog heeft.

Of over het feit dat jij mij altijd voor van alles en nog wat uitmaakt, 

terwijl ik jou ooit ook eens 2 maal een pm stuurde met opbeurde woorden, en dat je contact kon opnemen als je het nodig mocht hebben, ondanks alle verschillen tussen ons, toen het zo slecht ging met je vader.

Ik vind dit echt gemeen en het laagste van het laagste wat je nu doet, Maar inmiddels heb ik het allang door dat je verschrikkelijk gefrustreerd bent.......... h Remi.......helemaal alleen op de wereld h.....

----------


## Joesoef

Ewa,


Selima, wat zij je ook alweer over PM-etjes en dat die prive zijn? Wie was dat ook alweer die mij via een PM-etje feliciteerde en mijn reactie daarop hier prikte? In de hoop dat iedereen mij zou uitlachen.....

----------


## selima.el.adel

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *Ewa,
> 
> 
> Selima, wat zij je ook alweer over PM-etjes en dat die prive zijn? Wie was dat ook alweer die mij via een PM-etje feliciteerde en mijn reactie daarop hier prikte? In de hoop dat iedereen mij zou uitlachen.....*


Als ik het niet dacht Jew Suf , Suf Jew weer, als er maar sensatie is, en je dan ff snel een one-liner plaatsen, want meer zie ik je niet doen hier, behalve reageren als je vriendje zielig is, zwarte schaap heeft blijkbaar toch gelijk, daarbij lullekop, zwarte schaap betichte je van het bombarderen van je pm box. leugenaar


jou berichtje was een vriendelijk iets tussen ons ivm 
je verjaardag, en kun je daar iemand mee in discrediet brengen?........dacht het ff niet h......druiloor, jankerd
ga je vriendje Maarten maar weer helpen, heeft hij ook echt nodig h die kleuter.

----------


## selima.el.adel

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *Ewa,
> 
> 
> Selima, wat zij je ook alweer over PM-etjes en dat die prive zijn? Wie was dat ook alweer die mij via een PM-etje feliciteerde en mijn reactie daarop hier prikte? In de hoop dat iedereen mij zou uitlachen.....*



En het feit dat jij denkt, dat ik zou denken dat iedereen jou zou uitlachen.......is je eigen frustratie  :lol:

----------


## Ridouan

Ridouan verkoos om zijn welluidende bijdrage niet via het Prikbord, maar via Private Message te sturen, luidende:

Ga slapen missionaris op je drommedaris.. 


*****
Je was nog heel laat wakker en ik wilde je op een grappige manier aangeven dat je beter kon uitrusten. Als ik je wat te zeggen heb dan doe ik dat altijd. Openbaar en zichtbaar. Blijkbaar ben je daarover gefrustreerd en wil je mij lasteren. Aangezien je zo vaak met je mond vol tanden stond. Jammer dat je zo laag gaat om jezelf en je minieme ego op te krikken. Ik kan je oude pms-jes hier neerzetten, maar aangezien jouw prive zaken niemand iets aangaan behalve jou en mij zal ik dit niet doen. Jammer dat je zo laag gaat....Ik heb echt gepast medelijden met je. Als ik iets fout gedaan heb tegen jou, dan hoop ik dat je mij vergeeft en Allah swt ook. 

Nou kun je wel reageren met:

Wordt Wakker Stakker, kijk op van je Akker..
of met:
Vliegtuigen met teveel ballast, lukt het nooit om op te stijgen. 
Dan wel met:
Ooit slaagde de mens er in, om zich vanuit zijn vier poten te verheffen op zijn achterste benen, dat moet jou toch Ook kunnen lukken!..


*****
Hahahahahaa, die waren echt goed !!! Jammer dat het meer op jou van toepassing is. Gezien je haat je verteerd en je niet meer normaal kan vragen wat ik ermee bedoel. Beter kun je zeggen: "Bezint voordat ge begint." "Wie zn billen brand moet op de blaren zitten." "Wie kaatst kan de bal verwachten." Ik hou ook van jou... 

Maar het is vast beter om op te merken, dat hier geprobeerd wordt om een tipje van de sluier van het grote mysterie van het ware geloof op te lichten, en dat de niet-moslims hier met de grootste belangstelling kijken naar de kwaliteit van de bijdragen van degenen, die hier als nige stellen de echte ware leer in huis te hebben!

*****
Hier lees ik. "Ik ben het altijd oneens met Ridouan, maar aangezien ik met discussies zo vaak op mn bek ga, ga ik hem eens lekker zwart maken. Het lukt mij niet op een normale manier mn gelijk te halen, dus haal ik alles uit de kast om hem en zn interpretatie van de islam te kunnen bevechten. Of ik hem daarmee onrecht aandoe en of ik navraag doe is niet van belang, want ik ben een echt fundo en ik gebruik als het moet zelfs scheldwoorden, leugens en verdraainigen om mn doel te berieken. Shit zeg wat ben ik gefrustreerd zeg. Hee, dit is mn kans !!!!!!! Ik ga m pakken !!!!! Lekker puh, ookal weet ik zijn bedoeling en beweegreden niet. Ik heb toch altijd gelijk. Ik ben nooit geinteresseerd in anderen alleen als ze mij gelijk geven. Ik maak ze zelfs uit voor leugenaar. Want ik ben een Calimero/ Remie type. " 

Nou pik, ik moet je teleurstellen, gelijk dwing je af en heb je niet automatisch. Ik amusseer me kostelijk met zo'n nit-wit. Zelf altijd liegen, bronnen verdraaien, niet luisteren naar anderen hun argumenten en niet eens reageren. Daarom zeg ik al7amdullilah dat ik Allah swt vrees en oprecht ben. Ik volg de Koran. En praktizeer deze volgens het vb van de Profeet asws en de metgezellen r.a. Open maar nog 10.000 topics waarmee je moslims probeert tot dwaling aan te zetten. Ik verschuil me nooit, omdat ik geloof in oprechtheid en mijn bronnen. Daarom zal ik nooit twijfelen over mijn weg en mijn bronnen. Kun jij dat zeggen ? Van halve christen naar katholiek naar Boedhist naar Koraniet......Probeer eerst maar eens duidelijk te krijgen waarin jij gelooft, voordat je mij daarop aanvalt. Lieve Maarten "wie goed doet, wie goed ontmoet."  

Tevens er voorzichtig aan herinnerend, dat dit een moslimsite is, en dit forumonderdeel over Islam gaat, en dat Islam van moslims het grootste respect eist, en dat wij er dus van uit gaan, dat de bijdragen van moslims een weerspiegeling zijn van de inhoud-, n van de vruchten van dat Grote Geloof!

*******
Was het niet aardig van mij om aan jouw gezondheid te denken, je te benaderen na al je aanvallen en scheldpartijen en me om je te bekommeren ? Dat is pas respect. Deed jij ook 1 keer, daar had ik toen grote bewondering voor. maar gair........haat is sterk zal ik maar zeggen. M.a.w ik had respect, maar ja.....Trek maar weer eens een conclusie. "Als de argumenten verdwijen begint het schelden ( in deze specifieke kwestie het lasteren )." Dit zo vaak, als ik bv een hadieth uitleg aan de hand van de uitleg van een geleerde ( lees specialist ), dan lieg ik en draai ik. Dit heb ik niet nodig blaffertje omdat ik GELOOF. Dit gegil zegt meer over jouw onzekerheden in je geloof en leven dan over mij. Hoe oud ben je ? Dit vraag ik me echt af ? Je mag me ook pms-en discretie gegarandeed. Ik reageer dan wel op het prikbord hahahahhahha  

En dat steeds meer blijkt hoezeer de christenen wel niet dwalen, conform wat de Koran daar over zegt, nu zij steeds maar blijven geloven, dat er van sommige hartgrondige verdedigers van het enige echte ware geloof hier bijdragen kunnen komen, die inspirerender voor het geloof zijn, dan bijvoorbeld je ngels schoonmaken...

*******
Ja je bent zo oprecht. Daarom vroeg je mij ook voor deze lastercamagne nummer 100 wat ik met het pms-je bedoelde maar ja. "Het doel heiligt de middelen."Gefeliciteerd met zon karakter, of moet ik zeggen gecondoleerd ? Maarten de fundo..."Waar het hart van vol zit loopt de mond van over." Haat, met een hoofdletter ja. Frustratie. Onzekerheid. Onmacht. Je beschuldigd deze verdediger zelfs van leugens als ik met uitleg over de bronnen kom. Waarom lieg je dan zelf met deze zin: 

"nu zij steeds maar blijven geloven, dat er van sommige hartgrondige verdedigers van het enige echte ware geloof hier bijdragen kunnen komen, die inspirerender voor het geloof zijn, dan bijvoorbeld je ngels schoonmaken... "

Je beschuldigd mij meerdere malen van leugens als ik met een bijdrage kom m.a.w blind, doof en stom.
 

Zou dat overkomen?

****
Ja erg zielig, licht geraakt, gefrusteerd. Jammer dat je zo diep gaat om mij zwart te maken. Is prive bij Christenen ook niet prive ? Of wil je dat ook weer verdraaien ? Kun je in de harten en hoofden kijken ? Weet je mijn beweegreden ? Ken je het principe hoor en werderhoor ? 

Weer mislukt, ik wacht al met smart op je nieuwste aanval...

Of zou dit overkomen ?

p.s Selima jazakAllahoe ghairan dat je broeder zo beschermt. Probeer aub niet als deze huichelaar te reageren. Dit hebben wij normale mensen niet nodig !!!! 3anakAllah

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *Ewa,
> 
> 
> Selima, wat zij je ook alweer over PM-etjes en dat die prive zijn? Wie was dat ook alweer die mij via een PM-etje feliciteerde en mijn reactie daarop hier prikte? In de hoop dat iedereen mij zou uitlachen.....*


Huichelaar, wat vind je van Maarten's reactie op mij ? Of ben je ookal zo verteerd ? Of verliefd op hem.........Weet je nog met Zwarte Schaap 

Maarten en Jew Suf  :koppel: 

Jammer dat je zo schaamt voor dit prachtige geloof; als je al gelooft

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *
> 
> Huichelaar, wat vind je van Maarten's reactie op mij ? Of ben je ookal zo verteerd ? Of verliefd op hem.........Weet je nog met Zwarte Schaap 
> 
> Maarten en Jew Suf 
> 
> Jammer dat je zo schaamt voor dit prachtige geloof; als je al gelooft*



Agosie,

Ons Ridouanetje, het nog gekkere broertje van Selima, is uit de isolatiecel ontsnapt.......

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door selima.el.adel_ 
> *
> 
> 
> En het feit dat jij denkt, dat ik zou denken dat iedereen jou zou uitlachen.......is je eigen frustratie *



Hoe bevalt dat nou Selima zo opgesloten in een celletje en alleen communicatie naar buiten via internet?

----------


## Ridouan

Citaat: 
Geplaatst door Ridouan 


Huichelaar, wat vind je van Maarten's reactie op mij ? Of ben je ookal zo verteerd ? Of verliefd op hem.........Weet je nog met Zwarte Schaap 

Maarten en Jew Suf 

Jammer dat je zo schaamt voor dit prachtige geloof; als je al gelooft 



Agosie,

Ons Ridouanetje, het nog gekkere broertje van Selima, is uit de isolatiecel ontsnapt.......


Beank dat je het weer bevestigd, keer op keer...wat een afgang

----------


## selima.el.adel

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *
> 
> 
> Hoe bevalt dat nou Selima zo opgesloten in een celletje en alleen communicatie naar buiten via internet?*



nou dat is een aardig celletje hoor 80 vierkante meter in een gedeelte van de stad, waar als ze me buiten zien, in mijn hijdjab onmiddelijk beginnen te blerren hoe het toch mogelijk dat zo'n vrouw, die met een imam getrouwd is, (tenmiste dat denken sommige) zo'n huis kan bewonen, en van die man van haar met zijn lange baard en jurk, zowaar naar buiten mag elke dag om naar haar werk te gaan, en waar ze ook nog eens goed betaald voor wordt, want anders kunnen ze hier nooit wonen

Maar ach dat is natuurlijk omdat hij, die man van haar wellicht een imam is of omdat hij niet werkt en geen papieren heeft, en haar daarom nodig heeft en daarom mag werken om haar geld te verdienen. Hoe is het toch mogelijk waar betaald zij het allemaal van!!!

hahahaha nou die man werkt ook heeft ook een goede baan, net als zij, en wordt als zijn gelijke beschouwd en in haar waarde gelaten, en hij heeft ook geen papieren nodig want die had hij al voor dat zij in het huwelijk traden. 

Maar het feit blijft hoe het kan dat zij, die mensen zomaar een huis bewonen waar alleen maar Nederlanders wonen in de buurt, en zo'n beetje de duurte buurt is van Amsterdam, 
hoe kan het toch h, dat zij zomaar zo een huis gekregen hebben, nou dat komt omdat zij beiden werken en zij hun best doen, en graag wilden integreren in de Nederlandse samenleving, maar dat wordt ze onmogelijk gemaakt blijkbaar, in dat zogenaamde tolerante Nederland, en helaas is dit geen fictie maar de werkelijkheid en waargebeurd.


dus als je het over een cel hebt dan heb je het zeker over Nederland, inderdaad is dat een bekrompen celletje !!!

Of je moet het over dat ene celletje hebben in je ..............eigen hoofd, hetcelletje dat het niet kan bolwerken als Selima iets zegt ????

----------


## Joesoef

Je bent wel erg ver heen Selima, jij en je broertje.

beetje pochen, onze super-moslimina-ik-ben-niet-gefrustreed . Veel plezier er mee!


Oja,
er zijn zo een 65 wooneenheden voor ex-psychiatrisch patienten in Amsterdam. Prachtige huizen vaak. Via een detachering worden zij te werk gesteld bij de gemeente. Reintergratie heet zo iets......... Verdien er zelf een leuke boterham aan.

Tabe Selima! het ga je goed.

----------


## selima.el.adel

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *Je bent wel erg ver heen Selima, jij en je broertje.
> 
> beetje pochen, onze super-moslimina-ik-ben-niet-gefrustreed . Veel plezier er mee!
> 
> ***Barak allahoe feek, 
> 
> Oja,
> er zijn zo een 65 wooneenheden voor ex-psychiatrisch patienten in Amsterdam. Prachtige huizen vaak. Via een detachering worden zij te werk gesteld bij de gemeente. Reintergratie heet zo iets......... Verdien er zelf een leuke boterham aan.
> ...


  :zwaai:

----------


## Ridouan

Posted by Brown noser Jew Suf

Je bent wel erg ver heen Selima, jij en je broertje.

****
hihihihihihihihi, ja ze is mn zusje, jij niet mn broertje aangezien je je schaamt voor je geloof.

beetje pochen, onze super-moslimina-ik-ben-niet-gefrustreed . Veel plezier er mee!

*******
Moet jij zeggen, nog pms-jes gehad van Zwart Schaap..hahahhahahahhaahhahahahahahahahaha, Geeft niet manneke.

Oja,
er zijn zo een 65 wooneenheden voor ex-psychiatrisch patienten in Amsterdam. Prachtige huizen vaak. Via een detachering worden zij te werk gesteld bij de gemeente. Reintergratie heet zo iets......... Verdien er zelf een leuke boterham aan.

*****
Ja, ze zoeken mensen met ervaring, die er al gewoond hebben hahahahahhahahahahhahahhah, weer eens...Wat een dweep.

Tabe Selima! het ga je goed.

*****
Bij jou komt het hopelijk nog eens goed.  :giechel:  Jij krijgt het niet uit je strot he ? Geeft niet, veel therapie....adem in en uit !!

----------


## Joesoef

Zeg Ridouannetje,

Er is een verschill tussen verdienen _aan_ en verdienen _met_.

----------


## Maarten

Zie je Joesoef? Dit zijn nou echte Koufar! Volledig verstrikt in hun eigen emoties. Totaal niet in staat om uit hun eigen wereld te stappen. Volledig van zichzelf vervuld, en blind voor de buitenwereld. Selima erger dan Ridouan.

Er worden hierboven heel behoorlijke godsdienstdiscussies gevoerd, niet? Maar de inhoud daarvan ontgaat die mensen totaal! Die kunnen niet mee. Ze zien niet eens wat! Zelfs al zou de profeet nog een keer komen opdraven, dan zouden ze het nog belangrijker vinden, om eindeloos blijven doorgaan met hun klein gezeik, net zoals ze hier paginas lang goede discussies zitten te verzieken met volstrekt zinloze persoonlijke invalshoeken.

Een beetje medelijden heb ik met Ridouan, die het mogelijk goed bedoeld had, maar die totaal niet schijnt te begrijpen, dat het hier bloedserieus over geloof gaat, en dat hij ten tijde van de profeet zijn kop allang kwijt geweest zou zijn met wat hij doet!

Zie jij die twee hier boven als gelovigen?? Dat zijn een soort romantici, die sprookjes of nachtmerries voor waarheid aanzien! Geen idee hoe je dit noemt. Allebei bekeerde hollanders, maar het echte geloof, dat is bij hun een totaal ondergesneeuwd kindje. Ze hebben er ook nauwelijks een barst over in te brengen. Laat Allah maar oordelen. Ik ga mn aandacht weer richten op de zinnige dingen die hier staan.. Groet!

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door Maarten_ 
> *Ik ga mn aandacht weer richten op de zinnige dingen die hier staan.. Groet!*



Ach. Af en toe moet ik mij even af reageren en dan surf ik naar dit forum. Beetje ruzien met dat stelletje uit paviljoen 3.

Voor een zinnige discussie surf ik wel naar elders toe. Ik heb het vaak genoeg geprobeert hier maar een zinnige discussie hier lukt nooit.

Misschiem wel een goed idee om broer en zus links te laten liggen.

----------


## Maarten

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *Misschien wel een goed idee om broer en zus links te laten liggen.*


I Will! Bedankt! En als je ziet wat de inzender van dit Topic nou eigenlijk gedaan heeft met al die reacties, dan is dat bijna niks. En wat ze hier wl gedaan heeft?? Man, man!...

----------


## selima.el.adel

Uitgeest 13 augustus 2002

hierbij mijn reactie op de discussie over "de vele bijbel versies.." die ik onlangs bij je uit de computer haalde.
De tekst staat op de discette in de file "disc. Bijbelversies". Ik zou graag zien dat je deze file op internet plaatst onder de discussie die er tot nu toe geweest is. succes er mee.

Je vader

Dit was het begeleidende briefje van mijn vader, dat ik bij de discette kreeg die vandaag bezorgt werd door de post, evenals nog een andere tekst die ik ook al heb geplaatst. 




Aan alle discussievoerders van deze discussie,

Als ik het stuk over De vele Bijbel versies en de daarop volgende reacties lees, dan moet ik concluderen dat hier sprake is van een discussie op een zeer laag niveau.

Om te beginnen is het stuk van Selima in een tamelijk agressieve toon gezet. Hier staat een verdediger van het Moslim-geloof tegenover een denkbeeldige christen, waarvan het duidelijk moet zijn dat die met allerlei redeneringen zijn onhoudbare opvattingen probeert te verdedigen.

Op dat stuk volgen reacties, die niet veel meer zijn dan ordinaire scheldpartijen, die weinig meer te maken hebben met het eerste stuk (de bijbelversies)

Eerst dus over het stuk zelf.

Er is niets op tegen uit te gaan van eigen vaste overtuiging, maar als je van daaruit tegen een andere overtuiging opponeert, dan moet je die ander wel in zijn waarde laten. Helaas komt het nogal eens voor dat er van de opponent eerst een karikatuur geschetst wordt en vervolgens wordt deze karikatuur bestreden. In zon karikatuur is de opponent dan meestal kwaadwillend en zit vol met drogredeneringen. Het is nogal goedkoop om op zon manier te discussiren. 
Het stuk begint over het gegeven dat de Koran met instemming diverse figuren zoals Abraham, Mozes, David, Jesaja en hun uitspraken uit de Bijbel aanhaalt. In de Moslim-opvatting staat Mohammed in de lijn van die profeten en is de laatste profeet. Maar er is veel fantasie en inlegkunde voor nodig om aan te nemen dat de bijbelse profeten naar Mohammed als laatste profeet verwijzen. 
Hoe reageert een christen nu hier op? Er wordt dan een denkbeeldige dominee of pastoor opgevoerd, die aan de Moslim zou vragen of die de Bijbel in zijn geheel als Gods Woord aanvaart. Het lijkt me nogal een onzinnige vraag en een dergelijke dominee of pastoor bestaat dus helemaal niet. 
Als een Moslim tegenover een christelijk theoloog zou betogen dat uit de bijbel is te bewijzen dat Mohammed de laatste profeet is, dan zal die vragen waar dat dan in de bijbel staat. Als de Moslim dan naar een bepaalde tekst verwijst, dan zal de theoloog daar gewoon zakelijk op ingaan en zijn interpretatie van die tekst geven. 
Om concreet te zijn verwijs ik naar mijn uitleg van Deut.18 : 18 in mijn stuk Commentaar op de uitleg van Deuteronomium 18 :18" bij "Mohammed in de Bijbel"

Natuurlijk mag een Moslim best vinden dat de bijbelse profeten naar Mohammed verwijzen. Maar dat is dan een opvatting, die voor rekening van de Moslim-gelovige komt, maar niet in zijn algemeenheid uit de Bijbel te bewijzen valt. Ga dan niet degene die deze Moslim-opvatting niet deelt beschuldigen van het ontwijken van de kwestie met een waterslangachtige salto.
In het stuk wordt vervolgens een driedeling in teksten gemaakt: Woord van God, Woorden van een Profeet van God en Woorden van een geschiedschrijver. Op zich wel aardig bedacht, maar het is de vraag of dat veel zin heeft. 
Je kunt zeker niet alle bijbelteksten indelen in deze 3 soorten. 
Zo staat bijv. in Numeri 26 : 5  51 een opsomming van geslachtsregisters van het volk Isral in de woestijn Sina, het boek Job bevat voor een groot deel redevoeringen van Jobs vrienden, waarmee ze hem proberen te troosten, het boek psalmen is een verzameling liederen, die door de Isralieten in hun eredienst gebruikt werden, het boek Spreuken is een verzameling wijsheden. Dit alles is moeilijk in te passen in de voorgestelde driedeling.
Maar bovendien moeten we er rekening mee houden dat al de boeken van de Bijbel een lange ontstaansgeschiedenis hebben. Het begon met mondelinge overlevering van geslacht op geslacht, daarna zijn fragmenten schriftelijk vastgelegd, vervolgens werden teksten tot boeken samengesteld en uiteindelijk werden die boeken in een verzameling samengebracht: het Oude Testament. Tijdens dat wordingsproces zijn de oorspronkelijke teksten bepaald niet ongewijzigd gebleven. Als ergens een profeet sprekend ingevoerd wordt, dan is het best mogelijk dat de toehoorder, die deze profeet hoorde en het doorvertelde dat in zijn eigen woorden weergaf. Dat geldt ook als God sprekend wordt weergegeven. We zullen er genoegen mee moeten nemen dat we nooit helemaal precies zullen weten hoe alles gebeurd is en wat er gezegd is. Maar dat neemt niet weg dat de boodschap van de Bijbel voor vandaag volstrekt duidelijk is als we de omstandigheden tijdens het ontstaan van de bijbelboeken in aanmerking nemen en dan vervolgen de teksten vertalen naar de omstandigheden van vandaag. 
Sommige christenen vinden het maar lastig en houden het er op dat de woorden van de Bijbel van begin tot eind (van kaft tot kaft heet dat dan) Gods eigen woorden zijn. Allerlei spitsvondige uitleggingen moeten dan bedacht worden om de teksten kloppend te krijgen. 
Er zijn trouwens ook veel bestrijders van het christelijk geloof, die er van uitgaan dat de Bijbel als Gods eigen woord van kaft tot kaft de enige juiste opvatting is. Bestrijding van het christelijk geloof wordt dan erg eenvoudig. Het kost maar weinig moeite om een paar tegenstrijdigheden in de Bijbel te vinden en dat kan dan dus niet Gods Woord zijn en de volgende conclusie is dan dat God niet bestaat. 
Dat is zo ongeveer de redenering van de bekende schrijver Maarten t Hart. Hij is van huis uit afkomstig uit de uiterste rechtse kringen van het Calvinisme, kringen waar veel met hel en verdoemenis gezwaaid wordt en inderdaad ook de opvatting heerst dat de Bijbel van kaft tot kaft Gods eigen woord is. Hij heeft daar schoon genoeg van gekregen en probeert nadien met handhaving van de bijbelopvatting uit zijn oorspronkelijke kring op een rancuneuze manier het christelijk geloof te vuur en te zwaard te bestrijden. 
De meeste christenen leven er mee dat we niet helemaal precies weten hoe het allemaal gebeurd is, wat er in de Bijbel beschreven wordt. Alle onzekerheden over de ontstaansgeschiedenis van de bijbelboeken nemen niet weg dat er grote duidelijkheid bestaat over het wezen van de bijbelse boodschap. 
Er bestaan tamelijk ver uiteenlopende opvattingen binnen het christendom, maar die verschillen moeten niet overdreven worden. Meestal hebben die verschillen te maken met uitingsvormen. Een oosters-orthodoxe kerkdienst verschilt hemelsbreed met een protestantse kerkdienst, maar wie dat goed analyseert ontdekt dat het in wezen om dezelfde boodschap gaat. 
Selima ergert er zich aan dat de Bijbel er zich niet voor geneert om van de diverse figuren uit de Bijbel allerlei onfraaie gedragingen weer te geven. Neem bijvoorbeeld hoe David Batseba van zijn legeroverste aftroggelde, hoe de zonen van Jakob zich misdroegen of hoe Lot het mijn zijn dochters hield, nadat hij uit het brandende Sodom gevlucht was. 
Het boek Hooglied heeft duidelijk erotische trekken. Voor preutse lieden hoort zoiets niet in een Heilig Boek. De Bijbel is een eerlijk boek, dat er voor uitkomt dat de grote figuren ook maar kleine mensen waren, die behoorlijk in de fout konden gaan. 
Het is dus niet mogelijk om de bijbelse teksten in drie soorten in te delen en het heeft dus geen enkele zin om die dan te gaan vergelijken met overeenkomstige soorten in de Islam : Koran, Hadith en geschiedenis.
Gezien de onstaansgeschiedenis van de bijbelboeken is er dus geen sprake van dat de christen gedwongen is aan alle teksten uit de Bijbel een gelijkwaardig, spiritueel belang en autoriteit te hechten.
De Islam heeft haar eigen opvattingen over de Torah (Taurt), de Psalmen (Zaber) en de Bijbel (Indjl). Dat is natuurlijk haar goed recht, ze mag natuurlijk best vinden dat de woorden die Mozes, David en andere profeten spraken, niet hun eigen woorden waren maar openbaring van de Almachtige God. Maar het heeft weinig zin om van Joden en Christenen te verlangen dat ze deze Islam-interpretatie dan ook maar aanvaarden. 
Een zekere Sir William Muir zou gezegd hebben Er is in de wereld waarschijnlijk geen ander boek dat veertien eeuwen met zon zuivere tekst in stand is gebleven als de Koran..
Daarmee zegt hij alleen maar dat er weinig verschil bestaat tussen de teksten, die Mohammed uitsprak, en de teksten van de Koran zoals we die nu kennen. Over het waarheidsgehalte van de Koran spreekt hij zich hier niet uit. 
Het is overigens een misverstand te denken dat de Bijbel de Torah, de eerste 5 boeken toeschrijft aan Mozes als auteur. Dat staat nergens in de Bijbel. Gemakshalve worden ze aangeduid als de boeken van Mozes, waarschijnlijk omdat de laatste 3 van dit 5-tal boeken begint met een zin over Mozes (vergelijk dit met pauselijke encyclieken, die krijgen als titel ook altijd de beginwoorden). 
Ook het boek de Psalmen wordt in de Bijbel niet in zijn geheel aan David toegeschreven. Boven vele psalmen staat bijvoorbeeld helemaal geen auteur genoemd (Ps.33, 43, 91  100, 104  107, 112  121, 134  137, 146 - 150) of van de Korachieten , Asaf (Ps.50, 73, 74, 75  83), ), Salomo (Ps.72, 127), Ethan (Ps.89), Mozes (Ps.90), een ellendige(Ps.102) En als er als boven de psalm staat van David dan is het nog maar de vraag of David werkelijk de dichter is. Schilderijen, die jarenlang aan Rembrandt werden toegeschreven blijken na bestudering niet van hem afkomstig te zijn. Als een dergelijke verwarring al in de loop van 400 jaar kan optreden, dan moet je er niet over verbazen als toeschrijvingen van psalmen na 3000 jaar niet helemaal correct zijn.

----------


## selima.el.adel

Vervolgens gaat Selima in op de boeken van het Nieuwe Testament van de Bijbel. Van de 27 boeken bevatten alleen de eerste vier, de Evangelin woorden van Jezus. Het is uiteraard het goed recht van de Islam om alleen Jezus als profeet te erkennen en niet bijvoorbeeld Paulus of Petrus of Johannes. Maar net zo goed hebben Christenen het recht alle boeken van het Nieuwe Testament als gezaghebbend te aanvaarden. 
Er bestaat geen geschrift van Jezus zelf, net zo min als Mohammed zelf de Koran geschreven heeft. We zien hier een treffende overeenkomst tussen Jezus en Mohammed. Beiden spraken hun woorden ten aanhore van hun metgezellen en het waren de metgezellen die die woorden optekenden. De schrijvers van de Evangelin zijn overigens niet anoniem. Er zijn geen redenen om te twijfelen aan het auteurschap zoals dat door deze boeken aangegeven worden. 
Net als in het begin voert Selima haar niet bestaande christelijke opponent in, die ook nu weer zou proberen haar dwingen de hele Bijbel als Gods woord te aanvaarden. Zoals ik hiervoor al opmerkte bestaat een dergelijke opponent alleen in haar fantasie.
Er zou verder verschil van mening bestaan over de omvang van de Bijbel. Het Oude Testament van de Rooms-katholieke versies van de Bijbel bevatten een paar boeken meer dan de protestantse versies. In mijn stuk Canoniek en Apocrief  heb ik dat nader uitgelegd. Selima blaast dat verschil geweldig op alsof ziel en zaligheid daarvan afhangen. In mijn stuk heb ik duidelijk gemaakt dat geen enkel meningsverschil over geloofszaken binnen de christenheid gebaseerd is op het al of niet accepteren van de apocriefe boeken. 
Het is dus een volstrekt irrelevante kwestie.
Dan komt aan de orde dat er verschillende vertalingen van de Bijbel bestaan. Het Oude Testament van de Bijbel werd oorspronkelijk in het Hebreeuws geschreven en het Nieuwe Testament in het Grieks. Omdat nu eenmaal weinig mensen deze talen beheersen werd de Bijbel vertaald in de verschillende landstalen. Maar de Engelse en de Nederlandse taal uit de 17e eeuw toen in Engeland de King James Vertaling en in ons land de Statenvertaling gemaakt werden zijn niet meer dezelfde als de taal van vandaag. Bovendien heeft de bijbelwetenschap allerlei nieuwe feiten over het ontstaan van de Bijbel opgeleverd. Vanzelfsprekend worden er dus nieuwe vertalingen gemaakt. Dat neemt niet weg dat er grote bewondering blijft bestaan voor het werk van de 17e eeuwse vertalers. Hier bestaat dus geen enkel verschil van opvatting, maar Selima probeert dat vertalen tot een enorm probleem op te blazen, terwijl er bij allerlei lieden kwade bedoelingen verondersteld worden. Diverse uitspraken worden daarbij volledig uit hun verband gelicht.

Resumerend over het stuk De vele Bijbel versies !!!! van Selima:

1. De christen die van de moslim verlangt om de hele Bijbel als Gods Woord te accepteren bestaat niet. Integendeel: van christelijke zijde is er waardering voor dat de Koran instemmend een aantal profeten uit de Bijbel aanhaalt.

2. De moslim kan zijn standpunten niet bewijzen uit de Bijbel. Nergens wordt in de Bijbel verwezen naar Mohammed als profeet, laat staan als laatste profeet.

3. De overgrote meerderheid van de christenheid is van mening dat de Bijbel tot stand gekomen is in een historisch proces van mondelinge en schriftelijke overdracht gedreven door Gods Geest, zonder dat gezegd kan worden dat woorden in de Bijbel van kaft tot kaft Gods eigen gesproken woorden zijn.

4. Het verschil tussen katholieken en protestanten over het gezag van de zg. apocriefe boeken is tamelijk irrelevant omdat de verschillen in geloofsopvattingen in geen enkel opzicht gebaseerd zijn op het eventuele gezag van de apocriefe boeken.

5. Het is vanzelfsprekend dat de Bijbel telkens weer vertaald wordt in de talen die op deze wereld bestaan, waarbij waardering blijft bestaan voor eerdere vertalers. Het is onjuist op dit punt tegenstellingen te gaan construeren.

6. Wie echt genteresserd is in de boodschap van de Bijbel kan rustig iedere bestaande versie ter hand nemen. Ga je verschillende versies vergelijken dan zul je geen geloofs-inhoudelijke verschillen tegenkomen.

Tot zover het oorspronkelijke stuk van Selima. In de daarop volgende reactie zitten wel enkele zakelijke argumenten, maar waarom moeten die verpakt worden in allerlei negatieve kwalificaties en etiketten. Meteen wordt de toon gezet voor ruziezoekerij: 

vijf sterren voor dit topic,
dwangbuis, 
positionering in het Maria Paviljoen door Joesoef, 
als moslim maar ageren.. hahaha, 
weer denkt te prutsen, 
geen donder van het christendom snapt, 
Weer een stukje elitair ogende anti-propaganda enz., 
Een soort volksvermaak, of klucht, waarover de moslims weer zelfgenoegzaam kunnen schuddebuiken, 
De propaganda-machine is weer aan het werk hoor. 

Zo gaat het nog even door met negatieve etikettenplakkerij. 
Dat neemt overigens niet weg dat deze reactie (van Maarten?) wel degelijk een aantal goede argumenten bevat: dat gezeur over christenen die meteen Ja of Nee willen horen bij de vraag of je de Bijbel accepteert.
Hierboven heb ik al duidelijk gemaakt dat ik een dergelijk christen nooit ben tegengekomen. Inderdaad zijn de overleveringen uit de bijbel redelijk vergelijkbaar met de hadith. Verschillen in de bijbelvertalingen hoeven geen moeilijkheden op te leveren als je de Bijbel maar kritisch leest met scherpe ogen en gebruik maakt van goede wetenschappelijke methoden. 
Deze terechte opmerkingen zijn zo ondergesneeuwd, dat ze blijkbaar niet tot Selima zijn doorgedrongen. Ze gaat er in het geheel niet op in, maar ergert zich (m.i. terecht) alleen maar aan de verpakking van de opmerkingen.

Als ik het goed begrijp wordt dan vervolgens Maarten met een Koran-citaat naar de hel verwezen. Dat is ook bepaald geen bijdrage om de discussie op niveau te brengen. 
In een volgende reactie wordt verwezen naar twee boeken van Maarten t Hart: Wie God verlaat heeft niets te vrezen dl.1 en dl.2. Hierboven heb ik al uiteengezet vanuit welke achtergrond hij schrijft. Wie als doel heeft om het Christendom zo krachtig mogelijk te bestrijden vindt in deze boeken toepasselijke teksten in bloemrijke taal geschreven. Want schrijven kan Maarten t Hart. 
Maar wie echt genteresseerd is in de opvattingen van het christelijk geloof heeft niet veel aan deze boeken, die vanuit rancune ten opzichte van zijn eigen verleden geschreven zijn. Als ik genformeerd wil worden over bijv. het Jodendom dan ga ik ook niet een boek lezen van een verklaard vijand van het Jodendom. Liever ga ik te rade bij een aanhanger van dat geloof of minstens bij een sympathisant. 
De grote vraag is in welk boek je op een overzichtelijke nader genformeerd wordt over het christendom. 
Er bestaat een aardige serie boeken .. voor beginners. Daarin verschenen Boeddhisme voor beginners, Hindoesme voor beginners, Islam voor beginners en Jodendom voor beginners. In zon reeks zou uitstekend Christendom voor beginners passen, maar helaas dat bestaat niet en is volgens mijn beste inlichtingen ook niet op komst. Blijkbaar wordt verondersteld dat autochtone Nederlanders wel belangstelling hebben voor de verschillende levensovertuigingen van de allochtonen, maar omgekeerd wordt niet aangenomen dat allochtone Nederlanders belangstelling hebben voor het Christendom, de toch altijd nog meest voorkomende levensovertuiging in Nederland. 
Er zijn wel boeken waarin op een grondige manier het christelijk geloof uiteengezet wordt, zoals bijvoorbeeld Christelijk Geloof door Dr.H.Berkhof, maar dat werk van bijna 600 paginas is bepaald niet bedoeld voor beginners.
Als eenvoudig informatief boekje vond ik De Bijbel, informatie over het Christendom door W.Owen Cole, uitgave Callenbach.

De verdere reacties op het stuk van Selima brengen de discussie geen steek verder. Ze staan vol met scheldwoorden en insinuaties, zoals 

selima is de Joseph Gbbels (pr minister van Hitl*r te duitsland)van de Islam, 
rotzooi, 
bespottelijk, 
beerput, 
gezeik, 
aartszeikerd, 
terugzeiken, 
zielepiet, 
misleidende propaganda, 
aderverkalking, 
advocaat van de duivel, 
grote bek, 
ga maar door met liegen, 
zielig en gefrustreerd, 
je bent erger dan Fortuyn. 

Het heeft geen enkele zin om daar op in te gaan. Het is me uit het geheel ook niet meer duidelijk wie wat gezegd heeft.
Tussen de scheldpartijen door staan ook nog wel een paar m.i. zinnige opmerkingen. Met instemming citeer ik Wat heeft het nou voor zin om van twee geloven, die in elkaars verlengde liggen, of de belangrijkste wortels gemeenschappelijk hebben, om dan van de ne te proberen tot de kern te komen, en van de andere te proberen, om vanwege de randverschijnselen de hele zaak in de prullenbak te gooien. Verder vond ik het stukje over homos :En over homos  tegen op! erg zinnig.
Ten slotte kan ik me redelijk vinden in de opmerking, die ergens aan het einde van de discussie staat:
Dames, misschien moeten jullie gewoon eens Alcohol gaan drinken! Gewoon in ruime mate teveel!
Een dergelijke staat van zijn lijkt me in jullie geval absoluut een verbetering. Ik zou het zelfs een medicinale noodzaak willen noemen.


Wim Krijger

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door selima.el.adel_ 
> *Als eenvoudig informatief boekje vond ik De Bijbel, informatie over het Christendom door W.Owen Cole, uitgave Callenbach.
> *


Wat ook een goed inleidend werk is:

titel: Wegwijs in het Nieuwe Testament
auteur: Etienne Charpentier
ISBN 9025943187

Simon

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Simon_ 
> *
> 
> Wat ook een goed inleidend werk is:
> 
> titel: Wegwijs in het Nieuwe Testament
> auteur: Etienne Charpentier
> ISBN 9025943187
> 
> Simon*


Waarom ben ik moslim ? Van Khalil al Moumnie is ook een aanrader. Intelegente man die Wim Krijger.....Insha Allah...

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *
> Waarom ben ik moslim ? Van Khalil al Moumnie is ook een aanrader. Intelegente man die Wim Krijger.....Insha Allah...*


Dat ken ik. Ik heb het op mijn computer als PDF file. Ook om eens te kijken wat voor man dat was natuurlijk  :Smilie: 

Simon

----------


## Mohammed Amin

as salaam aleikoem wa raghmatoellahi wa barakatoehoe,

Ik vind het echt jammer dat sommigen hier na een poging normale communicatie zich slechts kunnnen verlagen tot het beledigen van de ander.

Bij het zien van dit soort zielig gedrag schiet mij alleen de volgende wetenschappelijk onderbouwde theorie te binnen :

Licht is sneller dan geluid. Daarom zien sommige mensen er intelligent uit, tot je hen hoort spreken. (of ziet wat ze schrijven in dit geval) 

Over de duivelse verzen van Rushdie :
(ik heb het gelezen, en wat is het een ongelovelijk warrig verhaal)

ZIjn boek werd niet afgekeurd omdat het woord verzen overeekwam met met het woord verzen gebruikt voor Qur`an verzen :

In zijn boek suggereert hij dat Mohammed(saws) de duivel is.

salaam,

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door selima.el.adel_ 
> *Ten slotte kan ik me redelijk vinden in de opmerking, die ergens aan het einde van de discussie staat:
> Dames, misschien moeten jullie gewoon eens Alcohol gaan drinken! Gewoon in ruime mate teveel!
> Een dergelijke staat van zijn lijkt me in jullie geval absoluut een verbetering. Ik zou het zelfs een medicinale noodzaak willen noemen.
> 
> 
> Wim Krijger*


Selima,

Ik zou er trots op wezen om zo een vader te hebben. Dat ik het laatste gedeelte citeer wil niet zeggen dat ik dit het belangrijkste vind van zijn verhaal, in tegendeel. Maar ik er spreekt wel een belangrijk relativerend vermogen uit. En dat is iets wat ik in veel Moslims mis. Helaas. Waar jij tegen strijd begrijp ik niet helemaal, maar ik vermoed dat jij het zelf bent.

Neem is een goede borrel en lach (om jezelf).

----------


## Maarten

Nou, om te beginnen vind ik het echt med hebben, dat Selima dit citaat ook echt plaatst! Geloof me of niet, maar dit vind ik heel sterk.

Het citaat is knap beledigend, of dat kun je tenminste zo opvatten. Misschien is het nog wel erger dan alle beledigingen die haar vader juist ontoelaatbaar vond. (maar ik meende het citaat ook minstens half, toen ik het schreef.)

Bovendien kraakt haar vader haar openingsstukken, en nog wel goed beargumenteeerd. 
En ze plaatst alles. Dus geeft ze elke mening een kans, zelfs deze, met een kans om flink af te gaan. Petje af! Hier wordt niet gesjoemelt. Dit heeft karakter. Hier breng je niets tegen in.

Verder reageer ik nog graag, als ik ergens wat tijd vind..
Groet..

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *
> 
> Selima,
> 
> Ik zou er trots op wezen om zo een vader te hebben. Dat ik het laatste gedeelte citeer wil niet zeggen dat ik dit het belangrijkste vind van zijn verhaal, in tegendeel. Maar ik er spreekt wel een belangrijk relativerend vermogen uit. En dat is iets wat ik in veel Moslims mis. Helaas. Waar jij tegen strijd begrijp ik niet helemaal, maar ik vermoed dat jij het zelf bent.
> 
> Neem is een goede borrel en lach (om jezelf).*


En omgekeerd kan Wim Krijger trots zijn op zijn dochter, die overduidelijk blijk geeft geleerd te hebben stevig in haar schoenen te staan.

Nog een titel:
Ehrman, B.D. 2000: _The New Testament, a historical introduction to the early christian writings_ Oxford.

Adib

----------

